# Mexedrone



## JohnnyVodka

Anyone have any info on this upcoming, apparently legal, RC (a 4-mmc analogue)?  Just read a trip report on another forum and it sounds like it could be promising...


----------



## Ceres

what the fuck is mexedrone


----------



## JohnnyVodka

Ceres said:


> what the fuck is mexedrone



There's no chemical structure been released, but it will apparently be widely available within a few weeks.  The report from the guy sampling it (100mg up the snout) makes it sound more like MDMA than meph (eye wiggles, feeling very nice, but no massive horniness or immediate desire to redose).  He seemed very impressed all the same.  (I'm new to that particular forum, though it looks like the sampler is a trusted member.)


----------



## ColtDan

Sounds interesting


----------



## yoyo50

sounds like more bullshit, more like the shittest legal thing for mxe and mephedrone put together.


----------



## Ceres

pointless talking about it until someone has a chemical structure.


----------



## JohnnyVodka

yoyo50 said:


> sounds like more bullshit, more like the shittest legal thing for mxe and mephedrone put together.



If a chemical were to be banned on name alone...


----------



## JohnnyVodka

Ceres said:


> pointless talking about it until someone has a chemical structure.



Or we see more trip reports being posted.  I believe a few small samples have been flying around.  We do know that's it's supposedly a 4-mmc analogue, but not in a way that makes it illegal (yet).


----------



## Bella Figura

JohnnyVodka said:


> If a chemical were to be banned on name alone...



Dunno benzo fury would've been a decent candidate. synthacaine too.


----------



## JohnnyVodka

^ This would make it already illegal under UK law, if it's a genuine cathinone.  Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Tryptamite

Ethcatinone is less than methcathinone. IT WILL BE INTERESTING TO SEE IF THIS IS ANY GOOD.


----------



## Ceres

4-ethylethcathinone is illegal in the UK  and probably shit aswell.


----------



## gorestep

We had samples at out shop from one of the big vendors that we use for all out other products.

Feels very simmilar to 4mmc one gram was tested between three of us doing 60-100mg lines 

Duration felt slightly longer then mephedrone 

We also agreed that it was slightly less stimulating but more euphoric.

I kid you not guys as an ex mephedrone addict this is very very similar to the pre ban mephedrone. 

We are looking at stocking this at our shop ASAP 

And when looking for prices ALL THE main players online have it comming in the next 2-4 weeks and I'm talking in HUGE amounts. 

A lot of you will probably be thinking bullshit too good to be true 

But get ready to be gobsmacked if you like meph, this is the first time since the ban that there's a chemical that actually rivals it 

I'm just confused how it took so long to come up with it. 

Mark my words in 2-4 weeks the uk will be mexedrone crazy ala 2012

And I can see the daily mail getting hold of it and a ban comming very quick. 
I'm not sure on the chemical make up they were holding back on that but I know for a face it's not 4-EEC or ethyl cathinone.

Here's what it looks like


----------



## Ceres

how can you be sure it's legal if you don't know the structure? More to the point, why would you put anything up your nose that you don't know what it actually is?


----------



## gorestep

Every single online vendor is stocking it thus meaning it has to be legal, the legit online vendors bar *one* have never braught a chem to market that has been illegal why would they risk it 

Second we have had a long standing relationship with out wholesaler over the years and never been lied to, deceived in anyway. 

Finally we run a HEADSHOP, if we aren't going to test it how can we justify selling it? 
Yes it's not the safest way to go about things but I won't sell something that I haven't tried myself.

I will know the full chemical make up by next week.

There's a fight going on now online, for who can bring this to market first, the first to stock it will release the formula, at first there was only two wholesalers who were releasing this thus keeping the chemical make up hush hush, now everyone's stocking it 

I agree the chemical name should be released now, the over paranoia from vendors is apparent here even though they are all stocking it......or are they? Are they just saying comming soon so they can wait till the actual vendors release the chem name so they can get it synthed

Hence the complete hush on the chemical make up


----------



## ScotchMist

Could this explain why there is a mephedrone drought? 

All the labs are ramping up for this new chemical...?

All meph heads are going to be flocking to this because meph isn't available?

Conspiracy


----------



## gorestep

Pre ban 4-MMC doesn't exist anymore buddy. 
Your getting 3mmc or a derivative. 
I can get mephedrone still, but it's not real 4-MMC. 

I think the vendors have known about this chemical but have been holding as there trump card. 

And with the uk blanket ban coming in anywhere within 4 months and a year, this is the vendors last big card to make as much as they can before the ban.

This is going to be mcat v2 albeit 4-MMC lasted a few years before it got banned 

I don't see the same for this we have at absolute max no more then a year with this probably a lot less


----------



## ScotchMist

Oh, I'm aware its not legal.. I know little about the RC scene but id assume that the labs that were creating 4-MMC are still there churning out these other new chemicals. And mebbe, still, the "4-MMC" that has been about since the ban..

I mean. The labs in India/China wasn't supposed to be providing us lot with Ketamine by the tonne. But they did..

Like I say, I know fuck all. Just guessing is all..


----------



## gorestep

You are correct though there is a meph draught on the streets at the moment. 
Or the meph u get is crap.

Related? Who knows. It's very possible. 

I should be getting more from a few different sources, hopefully next week possibly I week after. 

Will write a full trip report on here once I do. 

At the monent I only have the 300mgish I got to try (1g between 3)

Will give me 100% honest review. As it benefits me also, as i will or will not be selling it depending on my outcome 

I'm hoping it's exactly the same as the first small batch we got to test


----------



## yoyo50

Anyone who tried, can you tell me the taste i tried some sample years back and it was moreish as fuck like 4mmc and same effects altho a bit weaker and the vendore said it was costing too much to make 10k a KG

it also tasted like vanilla ?


----------



## gorestep

It tasted simmilar to 4-MMC althought abit more chemically 
It burns simmilar to 4-MMC 

It did feel moorish, although I only sampled 300mg it lead me to consuming a gram of 3fpm after, which felt so crap compared to mexedrone, I usually don't mind some 3fpm. 

It felt less stimulating more euphoric and got eye wiggles on my 3rd line. 

Not sure where your getting the expense from, this will be going for about £15 a gram according to a few vendors. 

I hope to be trying a gram fully ASAP


----------



## JohnnyVodka

I am officially excited.


----------



## JohnnyVodka

So not noticeably weaker than meph then?  Had read somewhere 2/3 of the strength, whatever that means if the chem has slightly different properties.  

With pre-ban I could be fcked on an 80mg line.  Now I'd need well over 100mg - tho that could be tolerance!


----------



## SummerSerenade

When I first tried meph (post ban) I got fucked off about 80mg too, I'm talking eye wiggles and everything. Not going to go into the pre v post ban argument again but if gorestep's description is accurate then I predict I will be hammering the shit out of this, just like when I first got into meph. More euphoric and less stimulating sounds good to me too as euphoria is my favourite drug effect really.


----------



## gorestep

It's been so long since I've had preban meph. 

But it's Definately more potent than the post ban stuff I've tried.

Like I say I only tried 300mg so who knows what the ceiling dose of it is. And what a gram will feel like. 

There's another forum where many samples have been given out and trip reports are starting to come through, I assume the reports are going to be pretty similar to mine


----------



## gorestep

Trip report from another forum 

90mg dose 

Make of this what you will 

0:00 Railed both. Not bad on nose. Hurts slightly.
0:03 min. Starting to feel something? Yeah, really.
0:05 Increasing heart rate. Really fast and noticable.
0:08 Rush increases along with heart rate. Bad news, hands are sweaty. Already?
0:10 Rush, heart rate increase and euphoria also. Playing some tunes, let me see how the music on it cuz I can feel the come up intensively...
0:11 Drip with some sore but not so bad. Hard to swallow.
0:12 Feel high-like, something around there but not exactly. This is not a typical CNS stimulant which
Im very familiar with like mpa or eph.
0:14 Drip and sore continues, getting a bit harsh.
0:18 To be honest, cant feel wether there is music appreciation or not? slightly I can say.
0:20 Hands become normal but chest pressure a little. Low level of euphoria.
0:22 Started to think its underdosed. Maybe need a booster? (urge to redose)
0:23 First alerts appeared very quick after ingestion and increase fast within minutes and stop.
0:25 Tend to smoke cigarette. Some dirty moodlift.
0:27 Rush seems fading but moodlift keeps its existence. Happy and speedy thoughts.
0:30 Just checked eyes, slight pupil dilation.
0:31 Horny moments, music is good. Tend to dance.
0:32 Might have also SERT activity?
0:35 Its going. Urge to redose.
0:55 Fades.
1:10 Feel like I'm on baseline again. (urge to redose sneakingly


----------



## sekio

if this is actually 4-ethylethcathinone then it's just another shovelware cathinone. 4-ethylmethcathone and 4-methylethcathone were both sort of "meh" and never really blew up as mephedrone replacements... so I don't expect a drug combining the worst parts of the two meph replacements to be a best seller blockbuster you know?


----------



## gorestep

It's not 4eec or 4emc 

As they are both banned in the uk


----------



## Angryfire

So can someone tell me when we can expect this to be released? If it is "in the vendors hands", surely they would be selling it yesterday, right?


----------



## ScotchMist

Between 2 and 3 weeks apparently. Only samples have been sent out to vendors.


----------



## SilentRoller

It worries me that people are excited, for a close analogue of a stim (mephedrone) that was cardiotoxic, made some users limbs go blue after small doses (like myself) and gave a comedown so depressing that for a few moments, I wished that I wasn't alive (this happened to me). And before anyone asks, this was off .3 of meph after an MDMA sesh.

Maybe I'm just being a miserable cunt and I should stop moaning?


----------



## ColtDan

Yeah i got blue limbs off it as well -vaugely bluey hands, knees and feet, sometimes my hands would feel really hot and go quite red.. used to wake up sometimes with pins and needles in my hands as well..  heart palps, anxiety and depression that lasted for days. also wishing i wasn't alive.. id be at work wanting to walk out, go home get in bed and curl up and sleep for a week. awful lethargic-ness of it. loved meph though, best times of my life, after effects were too brutal tho


----------



## SilentRoller

> anxiety and depression that lasted for days. also wishing i wasn't alive.. id be at work wanting to walk out, go home get in bed and curl up and sleep for a week. awful lethargic-ness of it.
Click to expand...


Yep that was me until about 1-2 days ago. Just starting to recover now, been just over a week since the usage. Never again. Its made me knock empathogens on the head, just can't hack feeling like shite for weeks afterwards anymore.

Can't see mexedrone being any better either. No one even knows what the fuck the formula is....


----------



## gorestep

See where your coming from, I loved meph but it has given me lasting anxiety. Which u would think would put me off doing it again or trying the cathinone derivative.


----------



## gorestep

It's been suggested this could be the chemical formula 

http://pasteboard.co/2gOwnZhd.jpg


----------



## Ceres

that is illegal in the UK ^


----------



## Ceres

I have heard rumours that this is the structure http://i.imgur.com/R9PpN2V.gif


----------



## Tangerine Dream

Haha. It's funny cus it's a caterpillar!

I don't really have a care for any stim these days, since ritalin script. bit of a dick sizing pointless post, apologies! I've been away from BL for ages it feel like.


----------



## ashxcore

SilentRoller said:


> It worries me that people are excited, for a close analogue of a stim (mephedrone) that was cardiotoxic, made some users limbs go blue after small doses (like myself) and gave a comedown so depressing that for a few moments, I wished that I wasn't alive (this happened to me). And before anyone asks, this was off .3 of meph after an MDMA sesh.
> 
> Maybe I'm just being a miserable cunt and I should stop moaning?


A miserable cunt who should stop moaning? Well, those are your words, not mine... But most people did not have that experience, and many, myself included, found the euphoria that meph gave absolutely unparalleled, even compared to MDMA... Not to mention for me, nothing else has ever made me so creative. So hellz the motherfuck yes, I am VERY excited about mexedrone if it's 66% of the potency of mephedrone. Post-ban "meph" has left much to be desired...


----------



## gorestep

I'm getting 2 grams of mexedrone on Thursday guys. 

I will post a full trip report on here for you all. Along with pictures of it


----------



## Nicklazz

Tangerine Dream said:


> Haha. It's funny cus it's a caterpillar!
> 
> I don't really have a care for any stim these days, since ritalin script. bit of a dick sizing pointless post, apologies! I've been away from BL for ages it feel like.



U keep it that way my man. Take care of ya zelf


----------



## gorestep

Hahaha that picture of the catappilla chemical I actualy thought ud posted the chemical n when it loaded lmao


----------



## Rio Fantastic

gorestep said:


> I'm getting 2 grams of mexedrone on Thursday guys.
> 
> I will post a full trip report on here for you all. Along with pictures of it



I'm not gonna lie, shill alarms are ringing. I'm going to withold judgement until some *trusted* members review it.


----------



## gorestep

I sware on my mothers life I'm not a shill or vendor I'm part of a headshop but we don't sell online. 

Promise you, il give u my honest review good bad indifferent. 

Plus I have been a member here since 2012  I only post occasionally on chems that I'm into at that time and wrote a long post about my mephedrone addiction in the path.

Sware on my mum dad and nanas lives I'm not a shill


----------



## Alea iacta est

this is music to my ears!

did about 0.5g of some drone deriative and felt fuck all, back in the day 0.2g would have had me on Mars


----------



## Rio Fantastic

gorestep said:


> I sware on my mothers life I'm not a shill or vendor I'm part of a headshop but we don't sell online.
> 
> Promise you, il give u my honest review good bad indifferent.
> 
> Plus I have been a member here since 2012  I only post occasionally on chems that I'm into at that time and wrote a long post about my mephedrone addiction in the path.
> 
> Sware on my mum dad and nanas lives I'm not a shill



I've just noticed all your posts seem to be either supporting or criticising the recent RCs, presumably at your vendors request. In my eyes you're a shill till proven otherwise. Your best friends can be shills - even your own parents can be shills. Whenever you hear anyone say a substance is good, they're likely a shill.


----------



## ponch

Post a picture of yourself holding a tin of princes corned beef in your left hand while simultaneously balancing a loaf of morrisons tiger bread (large) on your head and holding a sign saying MEXEDRONE4LYF. If you do not comply with this request forthwith within 24 hours then you are undoubtedly a shill. 

Goodluck, laurence


----------



## Rio Fantastic

ponch said:


> Post a picture of yourself holding a tin of princes corned beef in your left hand while simultaneously balancing a loaf of morrisons tiger bread (large) on your head and holding a sign saying MEXEDRONE4LYF. If you do not comply with this request forthwith within 24 hours then you are undoubtedly a shill.
> 
> Goodluck, laurence



Agreed, and a very clever way to identify the real users of this forum from the countless sneaky shitty shills.


----------



## ColtDan

Sneaky shitey shillfull sheister


----------



## afctu

Time to dip back into some chemical research after a long time away from it. Just requested a sample. Heard its much less stimmy than meph, hope it matches it for euphoria!


----------



## Ceres

*This thread brought to you courtesy of :*


----------



## steewith2ees

loveit ceres hehe


----------



## MilzyWilzy

Ha ha Ceres, great stuff!


----------



## hexagram

in fairness I read a report on another forum that wasn't shill that said mexedrone was amazing.

I would link it but would that be sourcing?


----------



## Rio Fantastic

hexagram said:


> in fairness I read a report on another forum that wasn't shill that said mexedrone was amazing.
> 
> I would link it but would that be sourcing?



That's only sourcing if the post in question is a vendor or links to one. If you're unsure you could always quote it.


----------



## mbr

where from - we need some ASAP lol - big drought on the streets with MK


----------



## adder

It appears to be 4-methyl-N-methoxycathinone or N-methoxynormephedrone. I guess someone thought up the same trick as seen with the PiHKAL's HOT series which are N-hydroxy counterparts of respective 2C-T phenethylamines, only that here we've got a methoxy substituent on the nitrogen. I guess that's because the original compound, mpehedrone, is a secondary amine, so perhaps someone thought that they should put a methoxy instead of a hydroxy. However, both N-methoxy and N-hydroxy should be metabolised to a primary amine, so this is nothing new effects-wise actually as it should produce normephedrone in vivo. If you read reports on normephedrone, effects also seem to match - less stimulating than mephedrone, more sleepy, more serotonergic (this is your more "euphoric" as described by some). Mexedrone is compared to SSRA's like MDAI by some people who have tried it, so that's what it is, normephedrone pro-drug, which wasn't really interesting enough on its own to widely appear as mephedrone replacement when cathinones like 3-MMC started popping up.


----------



## Ceres

N-methoxy cathinone is still iillegal, I'm pretty sure. There have been other variants like N-benzyl cathinone, which too is illegal. (ncat)


----------



## Vurtual

Seems difficult to believe they would have gone and ordered kilos of something illegal - adder's description does match initial reports, so i'd guess either that isn't illegal or it's some other similar structure.  I'm pretty unknowledgeable about chemistry, but when i first heard of it, i too thought anything with the ketone would be too close to the cathinone to be legal, so i thought maybe they've substitued something there instead (methoxy?) - is that even feasible?


----------



## Ceres

pointless pontificating about it until they release the structure, i certainly wouldn't be sniffing it either without knowing exactly what it was.


----------



## adder

It is actually fairly possible that certain analogue acts don't include N-alkoxy derivatives of amines. HOT-2 and HOT-7 were perfectly legal in some places where 2C-T-2 and 2C-T-7, to which the former two are probably metabolised as reported effects suggest, were not.

I wouldn't know why would anyone stock kilos of N-methoxynormephedrone as normephedrone itself didn't kick off at all, perhaps it's the lack of better alternatives at the moment but in 2008-2009 this would be on par with shitty cathinones like 4-EMC or 4-MEC, I guess. I haven't tried normephedrone myself, but if you compare cathinone with methcathinone, the former doesn't really look that pale even though it's much less potent. However, the problem of normephedrone could just be that it's too serotonin-oriented vs. mephedrone and that could kill the dopamine kick that's already reduced with a primary instead of a secondary amine. There might also be a tendency to switch to combined products now if there are no new legal and easily to synthesize compounds that could be successful on their own, we've already seen some attempts at this, and this mexedrone may be now tested as a possible constituent of such mixes.


----------



## Ceres

this is the actual law



> )  Any compound (not being bupropion, cathinone, diethylpropion, pyrovalerone or
> a compound for the time being specified in sub–paragraph (a) above) *
> structurally derived from 2–amino–1–phenyl–1–propanone by modification in any of the
> following ways*, that is to say,
> 
> (i) by substitution in the phenyl ring to any extent with alkyl, alkoxy,
> alkylenedioxy, haloalkyl or halide substituents, whether or not further
> substituted in the phenyl ring by one or more other univalent substituents;
> 
> (ii)  by substitution at the 3–position with an alkyl substituent;
> 
> (iii) by substitution at the nitrogen atom with alkyl or dialkyl groups, or by
> inclusion of the nitrogen atom in a cyclic structure



This is the basic structure of a cathinone they have outlawed :






I would imagine N-methoxy substitution is very very shaky ground to be treading legally, I can't imagine it would be legal.

edit> methoxymethane, or dimethylether, on its own, can be considered derived from the most basic definition of ether - an 'oxygen atom connected by two alkyl groups', therefore as a substitution on the nitrogen atom it would be most likely be illegal.


----------



## adder

> (iii) by substitution at the nitrogen atom with alkyl or dialkyl groups, or by
> inclusion of the nitrogen atom in a cyclic structure



The group on the nitrogen atom is alkoxy. By this 4-methyl-N-methoxycathinone should be legal as it's not considered an analogue of a controlled substance in this piece of text. As you can see, alkyl and alkoxy are differentiated in the act where it was intended to be so.


----------



## Ceres

adder said:


> The group on the nitrogen atom is alkoxy. By this 4-methyl-N-methoxycathinone should be legal as it's not considered an analogue of a controlled substance in this piece of text. As you can see, alkyl and alkoxy are differentiated in the act where it was intended to be so.



I wouldn't like to take it to a test case to be quite honest but I see your logic.


----------



## Vurtual

Somebody in another forum who seems like he should know says it's not that (and yet the TRs do match it - less stimmy, more like mdai) - either way doesn't sound that exciting


----------



## Ceres

I'm past the point of caring about stims, and snorting random white powders that you have no idea what it is? no thanks.


----------



## Tangerine Dream

ceres said:


> i'm past the point of caring about stims, and snorting random white powders that you have no idea what it is? No thanks.



qft


----------



## metamfa

gorestep said:


> We had samples at out shop from one of the big vendors that we use for all out other products.
> 
> Feels very simmilar to 4mmc one gram was tested between three of us doing 60-100mg lines
> 
> Duration felt slightly longer then mephedrone
> 
> We also agreed that it was slightly less stimulating but more euphoric.
> 
> I kid you not guys as an ex mephedrone addict this is very very similar to the pre ban mephedrone.
> 
> We are looking at stocking this at our shop ASAP
> 
> And when looking for prices ALL THE main players online have it comming in the next 2-4 weeks and I'm talking in HUGE amounts.
> 
> A lot of you will probably be thinking bullshit too good to be true
> 
> But get ready to be gobsmacked if you like meph, this is the first time since the ban that there's a chemical that actually rivals it
> 
> I'm just confused how it took so long to come up with it.
> 
> Mark my words in 2-4 weeks the uk will be mexedrone crazy ala 2012
> 
> And I can see the daily mail getting hold of it and a ban comming very quick.
> I'm not sure on the chemical make up they were holding back on that but I know for a face it's not 4-EEC or ethyl cathinone.
> 
> Here's what it looks like



This is exactly how my 4-MC looks like. This propably is it


----------



## Ceres

metamfa said:


> This is exactly how my 4-MC looks like. This propably is it



its a fucking random white powder nothing more.


----------



## ColtDan

metamfa said:


> This is exactly how my 4-MC looks like. This propably is it



No.


----------



## gorestep

Sorry guys after full extensive research 4mmc it is not. No where near actually. It's more seretonic. 

But! I'm not suggesting u do this 

And yes many of u will say what a stupid idiot - so don't do this but this was my test below. 

Miltzy you can leave the thread because I'm a shill!!!! So no need for u to be here or block my review whatever make u happy 

For the rest of you hand on heart on my mothers life true trip as I can remember 

I had a large amount of mexedrone around 19g 

Right guys this u may think is stupid but it's been done. 

First test 100mg up the nose
200ng down the hatch 

Final report - feels like mdai that's what it feels like if a little more euphoric and ever so slight stimulation so so slight. 

Now this is what made it shine 

I'm on day two of mexedrone and 3fpm.

My mixes were 2g mexedrone 3G 3fpm mixed into a single bag 

I will do a complete trip report later but is did 

100mg line to get me going 
20 mins later another 100mg line to get me up there

Yes I was up there now and it feels fantastic it feels like 3fpm but the music feels more part of me and It just feels ahell lot more amazing. 

From then I did another 100mg line one hour later 

Wow it feels like super 3fpm with actually euphoria not probably euphoria like when u do 3fpm on ots own, like again the music is Fuking gorgeus oh yeah. Bloody nice 


From there I was just doing keys every 20 mins and it felt bloody amazing really adds to the 3fom gives it depth and it's just amazing

Went to my cousins party continued there 

Till the morning then we carried on oartying kept keying it 

I have about 1/4 left it's been over almost 27 hours I think I was giving keys out aswell and people were saying it's the best thing they have had for a long time I sware to you 

Is it a meph beater - sadly not no 

But the combination is very special. It feels less dirty then meph no anxiety or anything. If I wanted to I could continue until through the night but gna nock it on the head shortly. 

Yes dangerous using so much. 

Yes not a standard trip report 

But that was my dosing keys of the mix every 20-30 mins

I had one if the most enjoyable night for a while. It's like the mexedrone fends off any anxiety making the experience so much more smooth 

For guys that like 3fpm - the addition of mexe turns it into something evolved 3fpm now feels like a mephedrone light with mexedrone in 

But like I say less dirty and less ur face is all over the Fuking place. U want to talk, dance, listen to music go for walks. 

I could carry on I've got enough lol but no I shouldn't should I? Nah I won't lol maybe one more day? 

Sorry for spellings dyslexia


----------



## gorestep

Hey miiltZ u little busy body this ones for you coz obviously in lying about having it


----------



## Ceres

fixed.


----------



## Ceres

p.s the 'lucky few' getting sent samples of this stuff, is probably a way of finding out if it kills people before the suppliers go selling it to the public.


----------



## metamfa

Ceres said:


> its a fucking random white powder nothing more.



its not even a powder, if you had it you would see it, it may seem like crystals but when you try to crush them they become like little pieces of plastic bag


----------



## Septonn

metamfa said:


> its not even a powder, if you had it you would see it, it may seem like crystals but when you try to crush them they become like little pieces of plastic bag



Sounds appealing


----------



## Josh

metamfa said:


> its not even a powder, if you had it you would see it, it may seem like crystals but when you try to crush them they become like little pieces of plastic bag



Used to get high on little pieces of plastic bag all the time when I was 16, if we didn't spot them in the shite soapbar before making a mull and doing a few buckets.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Been carefully watching this thread cos I'm still pissed off about missing the mephedrone epidemic. But describing a new drug as 'like pieces of plastic bag' isn't really selling it very well is it???


----------



## ScotchMist

Judging the reviews on another forum they're saying it's basically pretty absurd that this is being touted as _the_ next Mephedrone. 

Wasn't meph heavy on the dopamine after an initial serotonin dump? This is apparently just a very short lived serotonin euphoria.

Not to say it's a bad drug, it may turn out to be quite good but meph it isn't according to the guinea pigs..


----------



## Inflorescence

The reviews elsewhere are mixed to say the least. No doubt the hype was begun by those that plan to sell it. But those that have sampled it in discussions on other forums say that they believe the first sample batches were very different indeed to the later ones now being trialled.

All this nonsense of not releasing a chem structure sounds pure dodgy to me and even though I have certainly been one to ram random powders up me snozzle I would and will be waiting a loooong time before I would risk literal life and limb and trial it.

For now kids don't believe the hype...sit back and wait and wait and do your reading research and if you do have a samplette PLEASE titrate titrate titrate,,,could be owt.


----------



## SummerSerenade

Don't care about this mexedrone shite, where has all the good meph gone? Or even the shit meph? You know it's bad times when even I can't get any  and that came out wrong but I'll leave it. 

That said I'm all for new experiences and will cautiously have a sniffle of some mexysexydrone when it happens to land on my doorstep (sometimes my debit card orders stuff on its own, I swear).


----------



## lurching

mix 'n meph


----------



## Ceres

post-ban meph is probably not as good because being illegal it will be cut to varying extent...just guessin the obvious. 

ingesting a chemical without the slightest idea what it actually is, is basically playing russian roulette with your body or even your life. 

Then again if the retailers had a conscience they wouldn't be in business would they, so it's to be expected they take the piss.


----------



## ScotchMist

Surely just because they haven't released the structure to the general public doesn't mean they're just chucking out whatever willy nilly, obviously someone knows the structure and the likely action of it. I know on paper alone it doesn't guarantee safety or exact results predicted.

But aren't these samples coming from the big rc companies, surely they wouldn't risk the lives of their loyal/bigger customers who I assume were the ones to get samples and also who they more than likely have quite a personal relationship with, their companies reputation, possible legal action etc if it was a complete unknown quantity?

I know they're putting trust in these vendors and that is and has proved to be dangerous or fatal in the past. But we trust these vendors just as much, when I order MXE it comes with a structure which means little to nothing to me and it's a white powder. It could be anything. New batch start small and ensure it is what it's meant to be etc...

I'm not condoning them keeping up the secret magic formula but I don't think the big rc boys would touch it, let alone send out samples if they had no idea of how it would react or what the structure, compound or whatever was. They just haven't told the public. Yet.

Sounds like shit anyway.8)


----------



## Don Luigi

Josh said:


> Used to get high on little pieces of plastic bag all the time when I was 16, if we didn't spot them in the shite soapbar before making a mull and doing a few buckets.



The little bits of plastic you find inside,
You can use those as a quality guide,
Of the standard of soapbar that you are smoking,
The more bits of plastic means a better the toking %)


----------



## Ceres




----------



## Vurtual

ScotchMist said:


> Surely just because they haven't released the structure to the general public doesn't mean they're just chucking out whatever willy nilly, ...Sounds like shit anyway.8)



I think a major reason for not mentioning the structure of this one is the fact that a recent phenidate analog (4me-something) was temporarily banned two days after it actually arrived in the shops because the structure was known for ages before.  But yeah, it's no meph by the sound of it

(when somebody said it wasn't the obvious analog mentioned upthread, i had the idea that maybe they've got the morpholine bit involved in the analog (if it would even work) - the comment about plastic bags also rang a bell from that 3meopcmo (though that was more like polystyrene, how it squeaked when crushed))


----------



## Ceres

morpholine has a nitrogen atom opposite an oxygen atom in an unsaturated (cyclohexane) ring:






 I'm guessing it would be more complicated to make and more unknown effects than the much more obvious...4mmc with an unsaturated ring ala propylhexedrine. May explain the mexedrone name aswell. 4-methyl-propylhexedrine is in the original patent for propylhexedrine. Could be a powerful vasoconstrictor, but who knows.


----------



## acidliam

I've missed shit like this.

Bag of Eric's finest NRG-2 anyone?


----------



## Ceres

lol good old Eric. 

I will tell you one thing - the introduction of using stupid names, not identifying the structure clearly or atall on the packet, made life incredibly more difficult for emergency room staff dealing with people having freak outs on these things.

It was bad before  even with just 4-mmc / pv / noids, as these just hadn't been seen before but doctorscould at least look up the structure on the nationbal database (toxbase) after a while and get some idea of how to manage these patients.

It may avoid the law by hiding the structure/makeup of these drugs but it endangers peoples lives and makes dealing with cases that end up in hospital more risky and more based on guesswork and symptoms which can be difficult to categorise and attribute, affecting decisions like what medication to use to treat the ill patient, in acute situations where there may be a very limited time to act.

(rant over)


----------



## Ceres

one further possibility, which has an odd twist. A morpholine structure could be incorporated by taking away the double bond on the oxygen in cathinone, and turning that into a morpholine structure integrating the nitrogen. 

this gives...4-methyl-phenmetrazine! (Still, it's not a cathinone.)






god I miss the people who used to talk about chemistry in here, come back f&b!


----------



## Ceres

Please note i got the structure for 3-fpm wrong in the bottom right of the above, fluoro should be on the benzene ring at position 3 ^



> Data shown as either %EC50 of release of the EC50 value has been calculated in nM
> 
> DR Rel		5HT Rel		NE Rel
> Me / 3F		43nM		2558nm	        30nM
> Me / H		87nM 		3246nM	        38nM
> Me / 4Me 	91%		79%		95%
> Me / 4F		98%		94% 		93%



1st line - 3-fpm
2nd line, phenmetrazine,
3nd line 4 methlyphenmetrazine
4th line, 4 flurophenmetrazine


it adds that 'substituents to the phenyl ring improve release of 5HT'

3clhoro-phenmetrazine seems muc stronger on paper, with massively more seretonin release.

3-fpm has strong dopamine release, not much seretonin release, and strong noradrenaline release - making it sound like a sketchy stim to me



these are all dopamine / noradrenaline  / seretonin releasers apparently.


----------



## Vurtual

Yeah i was vaguely thinking of the second one, not in the phenyl ring (and realised it's basically like phenmetrazine) - it was just based on a tedency of these rc companies to use the same moities (like benzofuran, or between 3fpm/3meopcmo) (whether because of chemistry/precursor issue or limited imagination i don't know).  Don't know if those figures make it seem more or less likely tbh 

(btw 3fpm doesn't feel all that sketchy to me (not as much as ethylphenidate)


----------



## BecomingJulie

Mmmm, chemistry porn .....


----------



## afctu

Is this stuff worth trying or shall i just throw it in the bin?


----------



## kaosisallwesee

I was searching for any info I could find on this and it is mentioned in a wiki article on substituted cathinones, however, wiki isn't the best source of acurate info =/ and based on its description it would be illegal? heres the structure based on what wiki said: 
cant figure out how to upload images? its basically saying its cathinone with a few methyl groups (4th position on phenyl and alpha) and a methoxy group on the nitrogen. 1-(4-methphenyl)-2-(methoxyamino)propan-1-one, i think thats right.  so wiki's probably wrong as this would be illegal. 
Im gonna assume its either unrelated to cathinone or it is and they're selling it anyway due to the upcoming blanket ban? 
any further reports from bluelight members? never really liked meph, but this sounds like all the bits i liked of meph without the over stimulation and short as fuck duration.

edit: Just searched that full name and its on the other mexedrone thread along with sturcture hah  at least I know I can still remember a bit of chemistry %)


----------



## metamfa

Haha, told you its 4-MC(nor-Mephedrone) :D


----------



## Rybee

Sounds like the most interesting RC stim to come to market for years - I'm not expecting Mephedrone, but I certainly wont knock it until I've tried it.

I only really stick to Ethylphenidate (jittery and clammy) or 3FPM (keeps you awake, but there's no rush or anything - just like a big dose of caffeine.)

I'm quite excited about it tbh.


----------



## ScotchMist

I've read a few reports on another forum and the samples have been virtually inactive... It's a dud by the sounds of it that has just been hyped and shilled to be something it's not..


----------



## Vurtual

from what i read, it was a dud as a meph replacement (though initial samples seemed better apparently), but it might still be interesting in its own right - as a short duration not-particularly-stimulating mdai-type affair (though i'd want to know how likely a 'serotonin tuesday' would be with higher dosing/redosing) - not a lot of options for short duration rcs (3fpm i suppose technicallly, but i've never been able to ascertain the length of a single dose personally :S)


----------



## vecktor

Ceres said:


> one further possibility, which has an odd twist. A morpholine structure could be incorporated by taking away the double bond on the oxygen in cathinone, and turning that into a morpholine structure integrating the nitrogen.
> 
> this gives...4-methyl-phenmetrazine! (Still, it's not a cathinone.)



indeed and some of the active  human metabolites of N-ethylcathinones are phenmetrazine like containing a phenylmorpholine backbone but often with a hydroxy group on the benzylic position


----------



## ScotchMist

Vurtual said:


> from what i read, it was a dud as a meph replacement (though initial samples seemed better apparently), but it might still be interesting in its own right - as a short duration not-particularly-stimulating mdai-type affair (though i'd want to know how likely a 'serotonin tuesday' would be with higher dosing/redosing) - not a lot of options for short duration rcs (3fpm i suppose technicallly, but i've never been able to ascertain the length of a single dose personally :S)



This is one of the ones I read..



> MEXEDRONE TRIP REPORT:
> 
> Subject : Male
> Weight: 120kg
> Height: 6ft 3inches
> 
> No Chemicals of any class administered for a week prior to experiment
> 
> Subject had already sampled Mexedrone before about 2 weeks previous
> 
> Subject Has Vast experience with Classic stimulants and RC Stimulants
> (MDPV, 4-mmc , 3-mmc  Methylone, Pentadrone, Ethylphenidate etc )
> 
> Experiment conducted at home in a comfortable and controlled environment
> 
> Doses of 100mg and 200mg taken throughout experiment
> 
> REPORT:
> 
> (allergy test taken 2 hours prior to experiment)
> 
> Timeline is in minutes.
> 
> 0:00: 100mg Crushed to powered and Insulfated. Minor sting which subsides after
> 10 seconds or so.
> 
> 0:10: Feel something happen slightly, a slight shift in perception. Like I can notice
> that i have taken something
> 
> 0:20: Still in the same head space. Slight butterflies. just waiting for something
> more to happen
> 
> 0:30:  No change in effects. Heart rate up a little But no signs of stimulation at all
> 
> 0:40: Decide that i will up the dose and see where it takes me. 200mg crushed and
> insulfated between both nostrils
> 
> 0:50: Seem to be back where i was after first dose at 10 mins. Again slight shift in
> perception noted and the butterfly feeling is back.
> 
> 1:00: Not much has changed really accept that i feel my jaw is quite tense. Still
> No stimulation or a whiff of euphoria noted. zilch
> 
> 1:10: No Change
> 
> 1:20: The previous feeling of something about to happen has leveled into a weird
> sort of sedation. cant be arced to move at all. Feel quite tired and reckon if
> i tried i could probably nod off.
> 
> Experiment ended there.
> 
> This feels no different to the first sample i tested.
> 
> i am grateful for the sample but this really isn't the next 4-mmc not even close.
> There is no way i would buy this chemical as it is as it offers absolutely nothing.
> 
> No stimulation
> No euphoria
> 
> Just sedation towards the end.
> 
> Terrible.


----------



## Vurtual

^quite, though some people feel like that when they take mdai (me included unless the dose is too high) and some love it (i have seen slightly better reports than that one too (though not much better)).  Doubt i'll like it tbh, but i might give it a bash if it's cheap - might shine in a combo (though i'll let some other div find that out first )


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Bet there will be a branded mix of this stuff and 3fpm. If it's vapable, I'm in


----------



## ScotchMist

I'm not following you Vurt.. that reports saying it's near on doing absolutely nothing, what it did do may of being placebo effect, so if you've read a report which says it's slightly better that still means it's doing next to nothing. 

No euphoria and no stimulation doesn't make for a very good stim. Or drug of any kind for that matter. I think I've seen somewhere it's meant to be 15 a gram. I'd stick with the 3-fpm tbh..

I IV'd some 3-FPM t'other day.. vaping is better imo, effects all round seem better plus less dodgy spikey stuff involved. I've returned my pins to the exchange, it's just not for me...


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

What dose did you IV Scotch?


----------



## ScotchMist

I think it was 60mg, it was just what was left in the baggie, it may of been less.


----------



## Vurtual

ScotchMist said:


> I'm not following you Vurt.. that reports saying it's near on doing absolutely nothing, what it did do may of being placebo effect, so if you've read a report which says it's slightly better that still means it's doing next to nothing...



Well most of the reports i read couple of weeks back seemed to say it did do something serotonin-y, but was lacking in dopamine stimulation (which is what they want in a meph replacement obviously).  I'll keep my powder dry (as it were) until i hear more definite feedback on the main batch product.


----------



## spephspeph

Aparently it's this:


----------



## Ceres

beat me to it, but yeah... odd one.

2-methoxy-2-(methylamino)-1-(4-methylphenyl)ethan-1-one

this exists without the 4-methyl on the benzene ring and no N-methyl, in a patent  EP0143711 from 1987, unfortunately it's in french.  Described as peripheral vasodilators, along with some pretty unpleasant experiments on rats and dogs.



> Two other Labrador dogs receive each a sole dose of 1 mg/kg per os of CRL 40 833. It is observed that at the dose of 1 mg/kg P.O. CRL 40 833 causes a reduction of the arterial pressure of 28% (from 128 to 100 mmHg) and an increase of the heart beat of 98% (from 94 to 187 beats/min.) in 1 hour. Then these effects diminish. After 24 h the heart beat is reduced to the control value while the arterial pressure is still 14% lower than the control one.



etc etc.


----------



## gannetsarewe

^Fuck I just read the entire thread for this,  mdai light,  ban this rubbish now!


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

How is this any more promising than Hexedrone?


----------



## methyldreams

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Been carefully watching this thread cos I'm  still pissed off about missing the mephedrone epidemic. But describing a  new drug as 'like pieces of plastic bag' isn't really selling it very  well is it???



cmon RC solders tell me if thius new RC is worth investing in for my own personal euphoria, stimulants are sorted already for me, I'm with F.U.B.A.R  I was totally pissed I missed the mephedrone


----------



## mysticmusic

Your diagram (last rendering) isn't quite right.
The fluorine atom is missing. I  have usually seen it drawn attached to phenol. 
Peace...


----------



## Rybee

Ordered 1g to wade through the debate and see for myself.


----------



## Edgymann

Okay I'll bite, 3G ordered I'll post back here - if I don't assume it's s killer.


----------



## Ceres

mysticmusic said:


> Your diagram (last rendering) isn't quite right.
> The fluorine atom is missing. I  have usually seen it drawn attached to phenol.
> Peace...



I did note that in the original post but good to know someones thinking  thanks.


----------



## zenit992

a certain vendor gives the name 4-MMC-Ome / 3-methoxy-2-(methylamino)-1-(p-tolyl)propan-1-one, if that helps anyone that knows chemistry


----------



## Grottbags

"Since April 2009 the RC market has never quite been the same. When the generic cathinone ban came in we thought we may never see another UK legal cathinone hit the market. But we were wrong. After many years of development (just over 2 we think) we finally managed to crack the bulk synthesis of Mexedrone. Yeah we know you heard it all before but really, it has taken that long. Even a flight over to Asia to meet with a prospective manufacturer fell through. So we eventually teamed up with a European lab for the manufacture. And their quality is superb.

Mexedrone is a true analog of 4-MMC itself. It is a new research chemical that has a cathinone backbone. The molecule falls out of the generic cathinone ban due to its alkoxy group on the 3rd position of the propan-1-one sequence. (Alkyl is solely controlled on the third position of this sequence in the generic definition). The added alkoxy group which is called a methoxy group and means that Mexedrone is totally uncontrolled in the UK.
The result is a product hats similar in effect to 4-MMC aka Mephedrone. It's a bit weaker and a bit more material is needed for the desired result in your lab experiments but its clearly the most similar thing to MMC and we think the best product in it's category right now. Mexedrone aka 4-MMC-oMe comes in crystal form for now, 'shards' to be precise. The pure powder form will follow very soon too."

"As you may or may not have seen, much sampling of Mexedrone compound has been done prior to release. 
6 Sample batches in total were tested, 5 of them were good. There was 1 problem batch 3 which despite being pure, and beingmexedrone, was the incorrect polymorph and was deemed inactive in the lab. Polymorphism is something that happens when you turn the powder to crystals, its not often a consideration when making chemicals but with this specific product the issue reared its head. However the lab quickly overcame this issue and we can assure you that the finished bulk synthesis is similar produced the most effective polymorph."


As mexedrone crystals are so new to the amrket and created by our lab, there is little or no data on this compound until the research chemical community itself decides to publish its research findings. 
We hope that soon we can populate this field as we are keen to know how the product is perceived and also to find out our customers research results and uses for this compound."


*Identifiers*
CAS number: Not assigned
IUPAC name: 3-methoxy-2-(methylamino)-1-(p-tolyl)propan-1-one
Index name: coming soon...
Other names and synonyms: 4-MMC-oMe, MexKat
*Molecular Properties*
Molecular Formula: C12H17NO2
Molecular Weight: 207.268g/Mol
Composition: coming soon...
Monoisotopic Mass: coming soon...


----------



## Pink Pigeon

Don Luigi said:


> The little bits of plastic you find inside,
> You can use those as a quality guide,
> Of the standard of soapbar that you are smoking,
> The more bits of plastic means a better the toking %)


I too found this to be a mark of "quality" when it came to soapbar. It was also often darker which as a youth the thought was that it meant it had more of the plant resin in it.


----------



## Pink Pigeon

1g of Mexedrone ordered  - Always a sucker/snorter for something new.
Come the end of September I'll be wishing I'd kept the £15 so I can buy some food before payday, especially if it turns out to be rubbish. 8)


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

I think the Hexedrone *snip* is more interesting than this stuff being pushed on every typical vendors people can find in the first 5 results of their personalized google search... (I assume not everyone prevents personalization from happening).

It's like how one site had methoxetamine had one real good alternative and the site who had it is now gone totally, and they were top notch. Methoxmethamine it was, not that 2-dimethoxphenidine, methoxpheninidine and diphenidine crap. I'm speaking for my dissociative lovin' friend, never even had mxe, but he had both of these (asshole wasted so many btc on btc only vendors...i think its encouraging a bad trend to only offer that way of payment, but thats my opinion slipping through). He only told me that his circle of diss friends (my old crust punk friends who never grew up in my hometown who were those big time into "Mess" (powder pcp) until it started to be almost impossible to find, for me that was in 2009, the guy I knew for that, killed himself, mountain biking. Thinking of all the PCP he's ingested without ever dying, enough pcp to kill 100 000 naive people.

Anyway since then, they asked me if I could find DXM like "in the old days" in powder form, they also find that the syrup sucks ass compared to pure powder in gelcaps, strange, I know, it must be all the sorbitol that gives one the shits or whatever, they despise Robitussin gels saying they're bad trips 100% of the time. I pointed to them methoxetamine and were happy with that for years, then they got methoxmethamine once and now are back at seeking K because there's nothing good in that department anymore online to them, although, I think I saw dxm powder not long ago..

All this to say, most replacements suck, but I heard that the little Hexedrone that was available was better than Pentedrone or whatever you MDPV fiends are into, the drug class name always slips my memory.


----------



## mydrugbuddy

I was considering having a non stim binge weekend next weekend and then I saw this product for sale. How could I possibly resist trying 1g? I'm not expecting it to be anywhere near as good as mephedrone, and keeping my expectations very low, but if its as good as, or better than pentedrone (which im really quite fond of), then it will be my new number 1 recreational stim. I dont rate any of the other current UK legal RC stims so if this mexedrone is even half decent, that will be quite a boon.

*off to complete the bank transfer. I will update the thread on my findings next weekend, much to everyones intense suspense i bet. The most important qualities i look for in a stim at the moment are enhanced musical enjoyment, libido boost, and a lack of heart palpitations and other unhealthy bad circulation related symptoms. I dont really use stims socially atm, apart from when i had some Eph, but thats an important factor too, whether it increases or decreases sociabilty.


----------



## zenit992

Cant wait to see what you guys have to say about it.
I, for one, dont feel like jumping in headfirst in these waters.


----------



## noobcakes

I've just ordered 5g of Mexe crystal from a trusted UK vendor for delivery tomorrow. Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## zenit992

play responsibly


----------



## notagain89

i don't know why people say real 4mmc isn't around. i got out of prison not so long ago being caught with it. after having it lab tested it was definitely 4mmc. nothing else. no imitation. just 4mmc. if it wasn't then hey i done a year for nothing right? lol


----------



## noobcakes

Who said real 4MMC isn't around?


----------



## SmokingAces

There is very little real 4-MMC being sold anywhere and prices are higher than before.  This drug sounds like a bad joke.


----------



## noobcakes

Right, Mexe has arrived. Allergy test carried out two hours prior, also appeared to have used this before - was sold it as 3MMC in London last week.
*
Please note that the measurements used in this article apply to me only - I have a large tolerance for amphetamines and while the following measurements and concentrations may well be okay for me, they are very unlikely to be okay for you.  Be safe.*

Me: 87kg male athlete and long distance runner, last amphetamine use approx 22 hours prior (intravenously), 30-something years old.

Poured out a big crystal (fell out). 112mg.






Stuck in cooker/spoon, syringed on 1ml of boiled but slightly cooled water. No dissolving. Left ten minutes, still solid. Held lighter under it as it popped and hissed, not much progress. Put cap back on syringe and mashed it up into smaller shards, re-applied heat, dissolved.






After 15 seconds reading on pH testing strip suggests somewhere around 5 or 7, but with paper pH strips the pH is in the eye of the beholder...  pH testing strip says take reading at 15 secs.

Have sucked up into syringe via filter and am letting it cool. Will report back later.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

You mad fuck! First try of an unknown untested chemical and you bang 100mg+ into a syringe? Kudos mate...


----------



## tangee

Utter shithead. Not the kind of behaviour which anyone should be indulging in, nor applauding.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

I see a contender for 'Darwin award of the year'...


----------



## noobcakes

Hrm, twenty minutes later and I've abandoned that trip report due to lack of pretty much any trip to support.

I'll break out the 2.5/3ml syringe a bit later and see if that makes any difference.

Also, please be aware that I have a very high tolerance for amphetamines of the cathinone class so don't go by my measurements or concentrations. Your individual tolerances will very well vary.

Be safe peeps.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

noobcakes said:


> Hrm, twenty minutes later and I've abandoned that trip report due to lack of pretty much any trip to support.
> 
> I'll break out the 2.5/3ml syringe a bit later and see if that makes any difference.
> 
> Also, please be aware that I have a very high tolerance for amphetamines of the cathinone class so don't go by my measurements or concentrations. Your individual tolerances will very well vary.
> 
> Be safe peeps.



Did you manage to IV it in the end, or was the attempt aborted due to insolubility?


----------



## noobcakes

Yes, IV was possible but the stuff basically needed boiling in the spoon as it popped like popcorn. Unsure if this altered the chemical in any way. Anyway, will write up another trip report about the 3ml IV version when I get to sit down.


----------



## Edgymann

Still waiting for my delivery, although I must say not as anxiously now I've read 112mg IV to be inactive, guess I'll try plugging it in the name of science


----------



## noobcakes

(Please note that 1mg post above has been edited and images added)

Good afternoon.

As above me = 6'8" tall, 87kg male athlete and long distance runner, 30-something years old - apart from drug use, fit and healthy.
*
Please note that the weights, measures and concentrations used in this post apply to me only - I have a very high tolerance for amphetamines - you are likely to have a lower tolerance - Intravenous drug use leaves little margin for error if you have dosed too high and can or will be fatal.  Be safe.  SEE NOTE ABOUT HEAT APPLIED TO DISSOLVE vs STRENGTH AT 00:01 IN TRIP REPORT.
*
Route of administration: Intravenously/IV/slammed
Dose: 265mg Mexedrone in 2.8ml of water.

Was aiming for 250mg but with crystals it's difficult to get exact sizes, so was okay with 265mg for this one (this could be a fatal dose to you - this is a large dose- I have a high tolerance for amphetamines, but this is still considered a rather big dose for IV)






Following on from my earlier problems with dissolving a big crystal in hot water, I decided this time to crush up the crystals into something smaller in the cooker/spoon in hope this would assist with the dissolving:






After adding 1.8ml of the 2.8ml of water from the syringe which had been boiled but then cooled slightly and leaving it for five minutes, you can see that the majority of the larger 'little' chunks of crystals have not dissolved.






Heat applied underneath - but this stuff needs a lot of heat to dissolve.  After about a minute of heating the remaining shards popped like popcorn and dissolved.  Sucked the liquid into the 3ml syringe again via filter, syringe held under cold water to cool.

00:00 - 2.8ml/265mg injected into arm via 3ml syringe.
00:01 - Noticed even before I'd finished injecting that this was quite strong (breathing rate changed) compared to the earlier post above.

I guess I stopped around half way through injecting, which would be somewhere around 1.5ml/132.5mg, just stayed still and stopped applying pressure to plunger, concentrated on breathing and waited to see.  NOTE: 132.5mg is not much more than the hardly noticeable 1ml/116mg post above which I hardly noticed - the only difference here is that I used less heat (although still substantial amount of heat) to dissolve the crystals as I crushed them a lot more than before.  *This may indicate that the chemical is/was damaged by the excess heat so if I crushed up the crystals into something more powdery then it could use less or no heat to dissolve and therefore be stronger*.  I haven't investigated this avenue yet.

00:02 - After evaluating situation which isn't worsening I continue to inject the remainder of the syringe before finishing up.
00:03 - Seeing stars, concentrating on breathing, lay down.  I tap my FitBit which shows heart rate of 167bpm (normal resting HR for me is 51bpm) - noticing 'marathon run heartrate' I make sure that I breathe to supply more oxygen to cardiac tissue.
00:05 - Am now used to strength of compound which generates a lot of euphoria - I wouldn't suggest getting up and walking around as I feel dizziness.
00:07 - Euphoria appears to peak around seven minutes in.
00:07-00:20 Euphoria gradually fades and after 20 minutes I get the urge to re-dose, but given that my hands are still shaking a bit, I decide it's best to finish up.

HR track from fitbit:






I will investigate using less heat to dissolve later or crumbling into something more like a powder later or another day.

Initial impressions: It's not 4MMC, undirected euphoria and a feeling that something may be missing.  In addition to this there's the whole strength vs heat to dissolve which I need to look into.  Will probably mix well with something like 3FPM but will study in isolation where appropriate.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Bit weird for an 'athlete' to have a massive tolerance to IV amphetamines isn't it? Actually, probably not in the light of all the recent doping reports...


----------



## steewith2ees

Bob Funkhouse said:


> Agreed



Fucking good TR tho, regardless of the stupidity. Graphs, photos, litmus reactions - you could do a powerpoint noobcakes, just make sure you include the proviso that this is drug use of riskiest order (Completely untested chemical taken via the most potentially harmful ROA needs to be gotten across in the first slide you show  )


----------



## itsallamyth

Just like to add my 2ps worth . 

Received 1g around 2pm 

Gram now 

Would do trip report if deserved it but didn't.  
Basically had around ten lines all snorted and felt little fuzzing and that's all. At 5pm after 8 lines sat down and ate a cooked chicken dinner so no loss appetite either  . Very confident sleep won't be issue as feel tired and have done sInce first line. 

Won't be buying again and don't believe Amy hype


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Can you vape it?


----------



## Wannabe-demi-god

Okay I have to say that I am on and off weed smoker, smoked it for years quit for 2 years and iv smoked it a little and I still have a big tolerance for it. I have taken the closest thing I can get to pure cocaine every weekend for a long time. Iv taken 5-apb in Amsterdam, I love it, I haven't taken it since. Iv sampled 3-fpm I insufflated a whole 500mg of it in a night it kept me awake but that's about it and I had a panic attack the day after so I would not have this again. I have insufflated MPA 500mg on its own it didn't do much it felt nice, no interesting effects although I was able to get really good kill streaks on call of duty with my sniper. I also insufflated mpa and mdai mixed from a known vendor again not much to report and I had constipation the day after. Iv placed an order for 2g of mexedrone I hope it does something because I have been searching and searching for anything close to 5apb or cocaine and I have had no luck. I'll give everyone a heads up once I have received my order although it won't be brilliantly wrote.


----------



## steewith2ees

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Can you vape it?



Thats going to be the title of Bluelights Christmas Single. For charity innnit. #oh there wont be brown in shetland town this christmas# #ol' sid got busted coming over on the boat yeah yeah baby#

Ill produce. Just need various singers and musicians to make up the BlueAid band.


----------



## Utopian

Ok I am confused! Trip reports on this product change from each one you read.   It is either very euphoric or inactive. Surely not everyone saying it's good is a vendor. But why say it's shit if it isn't? Is it possible they have different product from different suppliers? If so how do we find out which suppliers are selling good product?


----------



## itsallamyth

Maybe last push to make money before big ban on all legal chems comes in. Not sure all I can say is my g was not the best to say the least and if your looking for a meph subsist ute this not it I'm afraid to say


----------



## THE_REAL_OBLIVION

noobcakes said:


> (Please note that 1mg post above has been edited and images added)
> 
> Good afternoon.
> 
> As above me = 6'8" tall, 87kg male athlete and long distance runner, 30-something years old - apart from drug use, fit and healthy.
> *
> Please note that the weights, measures and concentrations used in this post apply to me only - I have a very high tolerance for amphetamines - you are likely to have a lower tolerance - Intravenous drug use leaves little margin for error if you have dosed too high and can or will be fatal.  Be safe.  SEE NOTE ABOUT HEAT APPLIED TO DISSOLVE vs STRENGTH AT 00:01 IN TRIP REPORT.
> *
> Route of administration: Intravenously/IV/slammed
> Dose: 265mg Mexedrone in 2.8ml of water.
> 
> Was aiming for 250mg but with crystals it's difficult to get exact sizes, so was okay with 265mg for this one (this could be a fatal dose to you - this is a large dose- I have a high tolerance for amphetamines, but this is still considered a rather big dose for IV)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Following on from my earlier problems with dissolving a big crystal in hot water, I decided this time to crush up the crystals into something smaller in the cooker/spoon in hope this would assist with the dissolving:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After adding 1.8ml of the 2.8ml of water from the syringe which had been boiled but then cooled slightly and leaving it for five minutes, you can see that the majority of the larger 'little' chunks of crystals have not dissolved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heat applied underneath - but this stuff needs a lot of heat to dissolve.  After about a minute of heating the remaining shards popped like popcorn and dissolved.  Sucked the liquid into the 3ml syringe again via filter, syringe held under cold water to cool.
> 
> 00:00 - 2.8ml/265mg injected into arm via 3ml syringe.
> 00:01 - Noticed even before I'd finished injecting that this was quite strong (breathing rate changed) compared to the earlier post above.
> 
> I guess I stopped around half way through injecting, which would be somewhere around 1.5ml/132.5mg, just stayed still and stopped applying pressure to plunger, concentrated on breathing and waited to see.  NOTE: 132.5mg is not much more than the hardly noticeable 1ml/116mg post above which I hardly noticed - the only difference here is that I used less heat (although still substantial amount of heat) to dissolve the crystals as I crushed them a lot more than before.  *This may indicate that the chemical is/was damaged by the excess heat so if I crushed up the crystals into something more powdery then it could use less or no heat to dissolve and therefore be stronger*.  I haven't investigated this avenue yet.
> 
> 00:02 - After evaluating situation which isn't worsening I continue to inject the remainder of the syringe before finishing up.
> 00:03 - Seeing stars, concentrating on breathing, lay down.  I tap my FitBit which shows heart rate of 167bpm (normal resting HR for me is 51bpm) - noticing 'marathon run heartrate' I make sure that I breathe to supply more oxygen to cardiac tissue.
> 00:05 - Am now used to strength of compound which generates a lot of euphoria - I wouldn't suggest getting up and walking around as I feel dizziness.
> 00:07 - Euphoria appears to peak around seven minutes in.
> 00:07-00:20 Euphoria gradually fades and after 20 minutes I get the urge to re-dose, but given that my hands are still shaking a bit, I decide it's best to finish up.
> 
> HR track from fitbit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will investigate using less heat to dissolve later or crumbling into something more like a powder later or another day.
> 
> Initial impressions: It's not 4MMC, undirected euphoria and a feeling that something may be missing.  In addition to this there's the whole strength vs heat to dissolve which I need to look into.  Will probably mix well with something like 3FPM but will study in isolation where appropriate.



Since you seem hardcore into this, you should be looking for Hexedrone, which came out this spring, but not many places carry it, unlike this thing which appeared at all the usual suspects. Even the Hexedrone thread here is lacking, I have some here, but I also have about 40x60 rx jars of dexedrine 10mg spansules and 40x60 dexedrine 5mg IR. I just don't take my script, but stock it. When I was on methadone...the 2 didn't mix well and I felt it hurt my heart, I mean, I was benz'd as fuck, opiated as fudge, even barb'd a wee bit (had a script for Fiorinals from my neuro, they may have invented stuff for bad tension headaches, but intracranial pressure opiate headaches react very well to 3-4 Fiorinals (which have butabital in them, and butalbital is an inducer of methadone so it makes it get out of your body faster, so better take it early on and not before bed) and for a couple weeks I had a constant feeling of a weight on the center of my chest, its long gone but yeah....the 2 EKG's I had taken during the 11 months of methadone said I was fine so, its standard procedure to have at least 2 or 3 EKG's a year while on methadone here, like how liver enzyme tests every 3 months for people on bupe is now. I tried to do what I was doing when I was back home, except of shooting up dilaudid when the dexedrine come down arrived, I waited till I felt like shit the most possible then slammed 4-12mg of dillies and it would bring me back where I was. Tried to do this with methadone and uhm, no I could feel it being double cardiotoxic (well, one indirectly, methadone is directly cardiotoxic like coke though). So I just stock it, its brand name Dexedrine, we dont have generics in Canada, and I get em for free. Now that I'm on bupe I've had some, 10mg at most, now if I take more than 10mg I have to reach for benzos, last time I had 2 10mg spansules with 6 hours in between the comedown was so brutal, I just don't bother. I bought Hexedrone cos why the hell not and it was super cheap. got a gram of it, maybe i'll try a bit one day, not in the correct era of my life to take stims thats for sure (other than the nicotine in my e-cig).


----------



## noobcakes

I'll try vaping later or tomorrow. But I'm currently having my usual affair with 3FPM which is likely to last a few more hours yet.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Wannabe-demi-god said:


> I have insufflated MPA 500mg on its own it didn't do much it felt nice, no interesting effects although I was able to get really good kill streaks on call of duty with my sniper.



Fuckin hardcore!!


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

THE_REAL_OBLIVION said:


> Since you seem hardcore into this, you should be looking for Hexedrone, which came out this spring, but not many places carry it, unlike this thing which appeared at all the usual suspects. Even the Hexedrone thread here is lacking, I have some here, but I also have about 40x60 rx jars of dexedrine 10mg spansules and 40x60 dexedrine 5mg IR. I just don't take my script, but stock it. When I was on methadone...the 2 didn't mix well and I felt it hurt my heart, I mean, I was benz'd as fuck, opiated as fudge, even barb'd a wee bit (had a script for Fiorinals from my neuro, they may have invented stuff for bad tension headaches, but intracranial pressure opiate headaches react very well to 3-4 Fiorinals (which have butabital in them, and butalbital is an inducer of methadone so it makes it get out of your body faster, so better take it early on and not before bed) and for a couple weeks I had a constant feeling of a weight on the center of my chest, its long gone but yeah....the 2 EKG's I had taken during the 11 months of methadone said I was fine so, its standard procedure to have at least 2 or 3 EKG's a year while on methadone here, like how liver enzyme tests every 3 months for people on bupe is now. I tried to do what I was doing when I was back home, except of shooting up dilaudid when the dexedrine come down arrived, I waited till I felt like shit the most possible then slammed 4-12mg of dillies and it would bring me back where I was. Tried to do this with methadone and uhm, no I could feel it being double cardiotoxic (well, one indirectly, methadone is directly cardiotoxic like coke though). So I just stock it, its brand name Dexedrine, we dont have generics in Canada, and I get em for free. Now that I'm on bupe I've had some, 10mg at most, now if I take more than 10mg I have to reach for benzos, last time I had 2 10mg spansules with 6 hours in between the comedown was so brutal, I just don't bother. I bought Hexedrone cos why the hell not and it was super cheap. got a gram of it, maybe i'll try a bit one day, not in the correct era of my life to take stims thats for sure (other than the nicotine in my e-cig).



You sir, would appear to be off yer fuckin tits...


----------



## zenit992

Thanks for the TR noobcakes, it was stellar. I eagerly await another.
Very curious about how heat affects this compound, as ”popping like popcorn” must certainly not be good for its stability, especially since 2 similar doses gave you different effects. Has anyone else tried this using a more common ROA and more...conservative doses?


----------



## noobcakes

During last night's blinker on 3FPM I decided to pop a couple of crystals of Mexe into the freebase pipe (with the remnants of 3FPM) and... yes, you can vape it.  I was more impressed with it vaped than I was via IV.

So yes, it can be vaped but, just like 4MMC - it absolutely stinks and tastes awful.  I almost threw up, I'm such a delicate flower, me.  Actually, the taste and smell reminded me very much of meph.


----------



## benson7

So it's rubbish when snorted?


----------



## zenit992

Funny how it breaks up in boiled water, but is vape-able.


----------



## noobcakes

I think pretty much everything is vapable. But given the taste and smell, you might not want to.


----------



## Utopian

What about oral? Have you tried bombing it?


----------



## noobcakes

I did eat some last night, but while mixed up with 3FPM I couldn't really say what did what.

Someone else must have some delivered by now to do some trip reports.


----------



## SmokingAces

People are saying this is better than street mkat I know that much already. Done with the real stuff never mind this shite but interesting it's already being bought and people are liking it. Can't imagine anything worse than another dodgy chinese RC. be interested in reports though.


----------



## Utopian

noobcakes said:


> I did eat some last night, but while mixed up with 3FPM I couldn't really say what did what.
> 
> Someone else must have some delivered by now to do some trip reports.



So how was the oral combo? You say you don't know what did what but how did the mix make you feel? I have 5g arrived today and i am wondering best roa and if to mix with mpa or 3fpm. Thinking to grind crystals into powder and put in a capsule. Not going down iv route. Seems to be inactive sniffed strangely. Cant try till weekend will report after.


----------



## noobcakes

I'd suggest taking it on it's own first to see what you think of it cleanly.  My rule of thumb is, if after 20 minutes I feel like adding something else then I'll do it then.

I'm not sure about MPA, but 3FPM goes well with anything (and it's my fave RC due to working on every ROA although one needs to be careful with IV as you can only dose up to around 40mg per ml otherwise it melts your veins which I must admit isn't the nicest feeling).

As for the ROA for your Mexe crystals, that's up to you - choose your fave and experiment - it's all research, after all.  I had a hunt around other sites and others have said that it works fine when snorted (tip: When snorting, your aim is to coat the mucus membranes, so you're essentially breathing it in pretty much as normal - it's not like the movies where they snort a line at record speed, you might as well eat it if you're doing that) but I just haven't been bothered to go through the admin of crushing up the crystals yet.  So last night (all night...) and this afternoon while having a 3FPM binge I took a couple of crystals and used them sublingually, stuck them under the tongue - they seem to dissolve within a couple of minutes and the absorption should be faster than eating.

If you're thinking of vaping it then just be aware that it stinks as much as the original meph did, and your freebase pipe may end up with a black tar-like substance in it (although this may be because I was a bit of a slob and didn't bother to clean out the 3FPM from the pipe) - also, it's going to be something that you may end up coughing when you inhale the vapour until you're used to the ming.

Be safe, and let us know which routes of administration you chose and how it goes.  And don't be afraid of dosing low - you can always have more later, but you can't have less later.  Oh, and yes, I agree - crushing it up may be a good idea.


----------



## Utopian

Thanks for the advice noobcakes. Yeah was thinking to kick off with eating 100mg mexe then adding if necessary. Did you still get same level of euphoria oral?


----------



## noobcakes

I just eyeballed about 50mg (again, my measurement, my dosage, your mileage may be different) of mexe crystal and crushed it between two teaspoons and snorted it (slowly, gently.)

Didn't seem to hurt but after about five minutes I was full of snot. 

It's definitely active when snorted. Seemed to notice something come up around 4 minutes and was there around 10 minutes in. Lasted around 25 minutes.

Can't give any indicators of what it's like as I've spent all day yesterday, overnight and chunks of today binging so I can't say how it would feel on a day on its own.

I generally find oral is less euphoric than IV/snorted/plugged because it takes a while coming up and you might not notice at first.

Good luck and be safe


----------



## zenit992

how is the euphoria, compared to other compounds that are on the market now (such as 3-fpm, 3-mmc, ethylphenidate, mpa or 2-fma, 4-fa) ?


----------



## bropiate

Tried 100mg up the backside yesterday, was drinking some wine so that may have had sedated me a little. Felt... comfortable, slightly MDMAish lovey but nowhere near MDMA's effect. After about 1-2 hours I started to feel rather sedated, wanted to stretch out and relax and played a bit of Planetary Annihilation - Titans, had figured since it was a stim I'd need a benzo to get to sleep, I fell asleep in minutes.
No idea what to make of this and rather pissed off that my usual vendor sent it at all; I ordered over the weekend and then requested cancellation which they've always done before, this time they straight up ignored it, took my money and shipped it. Seems like they're trying to get rid of the stuff.

Oh, one last thing, despite putting it up my rear end the roof of my mouth was swollen and seems to be getting an ulcer.  One's pretty big on the right hand side and the left is still just swollen and sore (2/10 on pain scale, if that.

Further testing is needed to see if this has any recreational value, if not I'll be getting on to my vendor as I've used 'him' (probably a few people) for years, asked to cancel 3 days before they shipped and they shipped me a useless drug even when I requested a cancellation prior to shipment and see what they say/do.

semi-related tale below:
I remember an AH7921 vendor who had given good product in the past sent me something which was most certainly not AH (this was right before the ban), I figured I'd play it safe so IV'd less than I normally would. 10 seconds later I could barely breathe, it felt like my lungs were on fire and I was convinced I was dying so I figured I may as well die somewhere public so I can be cleaned up quickly, opened the front door and collapsed in the hallway half ways out the door. Luckily I took a small amount or I may well not be here. After coming to I literally crawled into bed and couldn't move for a good 6 hours and was shaking uncontrollably after that.
When I posted to his facebook page that his samples were definitely not AH and 'nearly broke my equipment beyond fixing' he offers a refund on facebook and through email. I asked for it, it never came. I guess he'd ran out of AH as it was close to ban time and just threw whatever he wanted in a bag and then people wonder why people end up dead and RCs end up banned, assholes like him (and the tabloids).


----------



## irishman22

Yes i got 3 grams of it yesterday.
every one all the hype was 4 notting its not active.
done the hole 3grams had a lovely night sleep.
im not messing people do not bodder with this your wasteing your time and money.
well if you have seen this comment and you still buy it your silly.

Have a nice day. thank you and goodluck


----------



## SmokingAces

noobcakes said:


> I'd suggest taking it on it's own first to see what you think of it cleanly.  *My rule of thumb is, if after 20 minutes I feel like adding something else then I'll do it then.*  I'm not sure about MPA, but 3FPM goes well with anything (and it's my fave RC due to working on every ROA although one needs to be careful with IV as you can only dose up to around 40mg per ml otherwise it melts your veins which I must admit isn't the nicest feeling).  As for the ROA for your Mexe crystals, that's up to you - choose your fave and experiment - it's all research, after all.  I had a hunt around other sites and others have said that it works fine when snorted (tip: When snorting, your aim is to coat the mucus membranes, so you're essentially breathing it in pretty much as normal - it's not like the movies where they snort a line at record speed, you might as well eat it if you're doing that) but I just haven't been bothered to go through the admin of crushing up the crystals yet.  So last night (all night...) and this afternoon while having a 3FPM binge I took a couple of crystals and used them sublingually, stuck them under the tongue - they seem to dissolve within a couple of minutes and the absorption should be faster than eating.  If you're thinking of vaping it then just be aware that it stinks as much as the original meph did, and your freebase pipe may end up with a black tar-like substance in it (although this may be because I was a bit of a slob and didn't bother to clean out the 3FPM from the pipe) - also, it's going to be something that you may end up coughing when you inhale the vapour until you're used to the ming.  *Be safe*, and let us know which routes of administration you chose and how it goes.  And don't be afraid of dosing low - you can always have more later, but you can't have less later.  Oh, and yes, I agree - crushing it up may be a good idea.


  Seriously dude? Your rule of thumb is to wait 20minutes after you've taken one drug to decide if you should take another one? Then you go on to say "be safe". 8)   





bropiate said:


> Tried 100mg up the backside yesterday, was drinking some wine so that may have had sedated me a little. Felt... comfortable, slightly MDMAish lovey but nowhere near MDMA's effect. After about 1-2 hours I started to feel rather sedated, wanted to stretch out and relax and played a bit of Planetary Annihilation - Titans, had figured since it was a stim I'd need a benzo to get to sleep, I fell asleep in minutes. No idea what to make of this and rather pissed off that my usual vendor sent it at all;* I ordered over the weekend and then requested cancellation which they've always done before, this time they straight up ignored it, took my money and shipped it. Seems like they're trying to get rid of the stuff.*  Oh, one last thing, despite putting it up my rear end the roof of my mouth was swollen and seems to be getting an ulcer.  One's pretty big on the right hand side and the left is still just swollen and sore (2/10 on pain scale, if that.  Further testing is needed to see if this has any recreational value, if not I'll be getting on to my vendor as I've used 'him' (probably a few people) for years, asked to cancel 3 days before they shipped and they shipped me a useless drug even when I requested a cancellation prior to shipment and see what they say/do.


   That's probably because they realized they're going to end up lumbered with it because nobody in their right minds buys this. What a terrible drug this sounds on paper. The RC scene has died a death recently it seems when they're pumping this shite out.


----------



## Sadie

an hour for me was always my rule of thumb. Some things take a bit longer than others.


----------



## noobcakes

> Seriously dude? Your rule of thumb is to wait 20minutes after you've taken one drug to decide if you should take another one? Then you go on to say "be safe".



This is a harm reduction forum. Should posters not advise others that they should be careful?


----------



## KingOfWessex

in the interest of harm reduction I suggest no body else take this substance. IT DOESNT WORK! Unregulated, untested and inactive.

Waste of money and more importantly possibly dangerous. (Like any untested chem) 

Be safe people. 

This is my first post on your forum hope I haven't broken any rules in regards to introductions etc.

Thank you.

Just to add I Should clarify about being inactive.

For me personally just gave me sedation. But ZERO stimulation and ZERO euphoria all nasally taken.

I tried 2 samples on two different occasions.


----------



## irishman22

yes this is true,
bombed it an railed it no good... and on that bomb shell.. its dirt 4 get about it


----------



## irishman22

irishman22 said:


> yes this is true,
> bombed it an railed it no good... and on that bomb shell.. its dirt 4 get about it




had to make a acount just to tell every1 to not go near this stuff, its inactive


----------



## noobcakes

Another note of caution when mixing this chemical with others, it may have some odd disassociation involved somewhere. And definitely amnesiac effects.


----------



## Wannabe-demi-god

Insufflated 100mg so far nothing to report. No pill dick no rush no energy difference, it's smell legit, it looks legit but it seems like it does absolutely nothing. It's like that drug from 51st state. POS51


----------



## itsallamyth

Defo made me feel more sedated than anything else.  I'd have to agree inactive.  I so wish to be wrong as was hoping for so much more. Never mind


----------



## KingOfWessex

It's a joke isn't it. 

Feel sorry for the smaller vendors caught up in the hype.

The big vendors must of known very well this would be like this.

Fuck em all. Back to classics for me.


----------



## noobcakes

> Oh, one last thing, despite putting it up my rear end the roof of my mouth was swollen and seems to be getting an ulcer. One's pretty big on the right hand side and the left is still just swollen and sore (2/10 on pain scale, if that.



Could that be from the allergy test?


----------



## bropiate

I know it's horrible practice (and has almost gotten me killed once) but when something looks legit I usually don't bother with allergy tests. Everything was taken rectally.
I would however advise anyone else playing around with RCs to do a fekken allergy test first!


----------



## Wannabe-demi-god

I insufflated about 200mg, i did feel relaxed probably because it wasn't do anything although I think I had an increase in labido a tiny bit other than that I felt ill. Stopped using it, I think we are missing something with this chemical it's almost as if they've sold me something that needs to be reacted with something else to activate it  breaking bad ingredient of some kind . Stay safe do not insufflated a lot of this it cannot be good for you.


----------



## Wannabe-demi-god

And it came in crystal form it looks like something out of breaking bad but obviously it's not blue. It's translucent.


----------



## Utopian

But what i dont get is how bropriate and noobcakes found it euphoric but others found it inactive. I am not convinced by some of these posts. Why would you keep snorting 3 grams of shit that wasnt doing ouwt? Surely you would give up after the first few lines were inactive? I cant believe one person can be feeling high level euphoria and the next person feels nowt off the same gear. Maybe we are talking different chemicals or batches?


----------



## Wannabe-demi-god

No I still have the majority of the 2gs I bought it probably ways around 1.5g I just had quite a lot with a short amount of time and I noticed nothing. I don't feel placebo effects at all from any drug I feel physical effects and I noticed nothing. I am disappointed I hope mine is a poor batch because I was looking forward to it I bought 2gs ffs and it did nothing. I'm just glad I'm stil alive it could of been anything I just chanced it starting going mad on it for abit determined to get something out of it and nothing.


----------



## Pink Pigeon

Looks all a bit fishy to me, a member who joined just this year with a "Full Breakdown" of the effects in a very proffesional manner - Vendor/Scammer perhaps? 

You'd see this all the time on Topix.


----------



## Wannabe-demi-god

I joined before I bought it I had to be a part of this forum I always read what people say about it before I take something or buy something. I took one drug without knowing anything about it and luckily enough it was 5apb and I loved it but it made me think I won't chance it again. I have  to get as much information as I can every time. And I agree someone definitely on this forum is supporting either a junk chemical or they have been sold something that I never got and I'm jealous but I'm guessing that a lot of people are going to get ripped off by this.


----------



## Pink Pigeon

I ordered some then decided to cancel before dispatch, cash issues, however an order was made without my knowledge. Therefore my spider senses became alert. As mentioned earlier the big sellers knew this was shit long before putting it on the market  Refund should be within the week,


----------



## Wannabe-demi-god

Bring back 5apb!


----------



## Wannabe-demi-god

It's just a strange the way it did nothing, what are they selling people? When I had 5apb I had it in liquid form I drank it and 40 minutes later I felt like I was a Demi god( hence the name) and I want to feel that again :-(


----------



## Pink Pigeon

Wannabe-demi-god said:


> Bring back 5apb!



Bring back all drugs pescribed and controlled. Know what you're getting and no cut to fuck shit.


----------



## noobcakes

> But what i dont get is how bropriate and noobcakes found it euphoric but others found it inactive. I am not convinced by some of these posts.



It's not something I'll be buying again. While it does produce euphoria, it's only a mild euphoria.


----------



## JohnnyVodka

There is some suggestion that the powder version is more active than the crystal version.  Could be BS, but I'd be interested in any more reports on this!


----------



## noobcakes

> Looks all a bit fishy to me, a member who joined just this year with a "Full Breakdown" of the effects in a very proffesional manner - Vendor/Scammer perhaps?



I assume you're referring to my two write ups? Taking a couple of photos of a substance new to the market doesn't make it "very professional" - and the style of writing is just what I do.

Those of us who do use intravenously tend to have things like scales and pH testing strips (87p from Amazon) purely because we've injected stuff in the past which is too acidic or alkali and wow, that's a pain that is quite awful to describe and the damage that you can do internally with it is something you need to avoid. And as the pain doesn't start right away, but as it travels round your body, if this can be avoided by just measuring the weight and pH of the liquid then that's a really tiny investment. While the cardiovascular system can recover from this, you can't always depend on it and new veins aren't guaranteed.

You may wish to think that I'm a scammer or a vendor but you're wrong. Please feel free to flag the post or my account for a moderator. Alternatively, look at my other posts (I think you can get my history from my profile page) and you'll see that I'm not selling anything.

As a new chemical on the market I find things like stating the pH really handy from a harm prevention point of view (*looks at black hardened vein on arm from "the accident" in May*)  - and a couple of pics of a chemical which doesn't dissolve properly until you've taken a blow torch to it wouldn't immediately appear to be a decent marketing tool.

But feel free to take a couple of pics and write up a trip report so that we can label you a vendor/scammer too. I just thought it would be helpful, be safe, etc.


----------



## Sadie

Get yer hackles down, you've not raised any eyebrows in the mod community. Your info is more than welcome. This is a HR site after all! concise information is very much welcome.


----------



## Edgymann

Not sure how I feel about this. Not inactive but not overly active either. Probably done a G over a couple of days but havent gone hard on it. Will keep updating when I get chance to go ham


----------



## SmokingAces

Would that not be a sign to stop. Taking god knows what to no good effect = bin for me. Its for the best


----------



## Pink Pigeon

Sorry Noobcakes, I was hammered when I typed out the post but with the mixed messages from others I don't like things that are too true to be true on tinterweb. As Sadie said this is about HR afterall . No hard feelings I hope


----------



## Treacle

Yeah, I don't understand people hammering grammes of something, when repeated doses have done nothing interesting. I know I'd stop after a few doses, because it could be toxic as fuck, despite not giving an apparent high. Definitely one to avoid, it sounds like.


----------



## noobcakes

I'm still not sure what I think of it. I think, for those of us who have an "active batch" (if yours was inactive I'd ask for a refund, personally) it may be suffering from being touted as "basically 4MMC but with a bit changed."

It doesn't really feel like 4MMC, it's a lot more mild and shorter lasting. If it was marketed as a standalone product, and not the next big thing, then it would probably get a better write up.


----------



## noobcakes

Mexedrone: the sleeping pill with a cuddle


----------



## irishman22

noobcakes said:


> Mexedrone: the sleeping pill with a cuddle




Hahahahaha funny shit


----------



## mydrugbuddy

Mine arrived in time for this weekend, but i didnt try any cos i was taking other things instead, I'll try it next weekend now. 

When i first opened the outer baggie i thought i detected a faint whiff quite reminiscent of pre ban 4mmc.  And i got quite excited. But when i opened the inner bag it absolutely stinks of solvent, like Acetone or something. I dunno much about drug production but aren't they supposed to 'wash' the solvent off and clean it up as the end part of the production process? Should i leave the crystals out in the open air for a few hours to see if the solvent smell evaporates off? 

I'm not really very keen on ingesting anything by any ROA that smells extremely strongly of industrial solvent, exactly like Acetone infact.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

By all accounts, you're probably better off necking the solvent and chucking the crystals.


----------



## mydrugbuddy

lol, should i just breathe in the solvent fumes from the baggie and finally become a glue-sniffer?


----------



## Sprout

At least glue gives somewhat of an effect. 8)


----------



## SmokingAces

I'm sure this shit is already being sold about locally as mephedrone. There's these big crystals like transparent being sold as mephedrone one boy had it at a house party I was at. The people that took it all said it hurt their noses. Didn't look like mephedrone to me, I took a couple of very small lines having not taken meph since about About April though and felt like it did something so maybe not this drug, I was already on very good MDMA pills anyway but whatever it was just seemed like weak meph so possibly not this drug as people are describing.


----------



## noobcakes

Yes, it was being sold as meph in London two weeks ago at least.  I visited a friend and he had bought some and as I put hot water on it I noticed that the crystals didn't really resolve properly, and the effects of it were different to what we were expecting.  Once my 5g bag of mexe arrived I experienced exactly the same dissolving problems and the same effects once injected.

He went back to his dealer and complained about it and got a full refund.  Sadly it would appear that genuine meph is now likely to be substituted or at least 'watered down' with mexe in the future which is a shame.


----------



## LeeviON

Damnit. Got a gram of it, snorted and felt nice for a while, taken orally I don't notice really anything. I was so sure this was the next big thing, but I really did feel nice after the lines, the smell reminds me of cathinone I think, I've never tried meph or the likes.
Actually now, 1+hour after a nice bomb I feel something weird in my body. Will report more in a while.

Edit1: Now I'm yawning.. that's a good sign from a stimulant. 8)

Edit2: Just had to take 197mg nasally, just to be sure.. seems like a horrible idea already, the drip is terrible, unsolved crystal (I tried to crush it as fine as possible) is dropping down my nostrils, on my face that is.
I don't feel much anything, except pain on forehead and shoulders.

In any case, it seems like a horrible waste of money. Too bad.


----------



## mister

this is now being offered on the naughty web. Fuck these unscrupulous vendors.

We are now gong to see low brow bottom feeding scavenger pond scum selling this as Meph


----------



## Edgymann

Well after what I consider reasonable testing while others here call it stupidity, my results are fairly plain.

Although it's not inactive it's not strong, although it does have what I consider pleasant effects and definitely a nostalgia trip aha ?

Will try it once more in a club setting but otherwise I'm back to sobriety.


----------



## SmokingAces

mister said:


> this is now being offered on the naughty web. Fuck these unscrupulous vendors.  We are now gong to see low brow bottom feeding scavenger pond scum selling this as Meph


  I would say this drug being a crap RC now it's been reviewed by the legal high type reviewers no more of them will buy it if they have any sense. This means it will likely wind up on the black market being sold as "m-kat". I noticed there was no mephedrone around then all of a sudden a flurry of people selling it last weekend. Everyone who bought it was saying it was complete crap. The real mephedrone/4-MMC is experiencing a drought similar to the ketamine drought a few years ago.


----------



## nanodrop

Hi there, long time reader first time poster: I thought I would jump in having read a few reviews and bought 2 grams of this. Smelt like mephedrone, which I am familiar with having tried it a few times at uni during the 2009-2010 season of RC's.

Not only was the effect short lived and very weak, I remember thinking "Well, i guess it's ok" which is terrible for an RC, but my beautiful sinuses have developed polyps (my fault for attempting to snort 1.5g's over the course of the evening.) It has a very sandy texture, and clearly causes terrible inflammation of the sinuses. These polyps can become cancerous. Also I have had terrible terrible stomach pains since that night, probably from the 0.5 g I bombed, and I am awaiting the results to find out what has happened there.

So in aid of harm reduction I thought I must give any readers my two cents. I can definitely never take RC's again, and possible not drink alcohol again either. I'll have to hope that my foolishness hasn't killed me, just avoid this substance like the plague. It is harmful, inflammatory, and god knows how they managed to make the powder into uncrushable rocks - god forbid with some sort of other chemical.

Stay safe.


----------



## mydrugbuddy

Yeah i tried mine earlier in the week, its quite ironic that this stuff smells more like pre-ban meph than any of the other fake post ban meph 4mec shit ever did, but its like it has about 5% of the good effects of mephedrone and the other 95% is just nasty bulking chemicals  that fuck up your nose (mine hasnt stopped running for 2 days since). 

For a stimulant it has absolutely no stimulation, infact i went to bed earlier feeling tired earlier than normal after hoofing a whole gram of that shit within a few hours. I wish they could keep the good 5% and the definite meph smell and ditch the 95% garbage, but that would possibly mean we'd be left with mephedrone or something very similar. 8( Its chemical structure is apparently very similar, as is the smell. If only there was one small tweek one could make at home to turn this shit that is almost a little bit mephedrone like into proper mephedrone. I definitely will not be buying any more of this.  I guess all the tweeks around this formula that can produce anything good have already been taken to the market, and most of them are now long since UK banned.

If this was their final trump card that they were saving to the end they really needn't have bothered, though a lot of street dealers will probably buy it for the smell and flog it as mephedrone. I would have been fooled, but i wont make the same mistake twice on this occasion.

Nanodrop your sinuses will recover, have you snorted water to speed up the clearing and cleansing process? Allthough that is quite an awful thing to do with a throat drip from hell it's probably worth it to clear this stuff out quicker than your own bodies defense mechanisms can. I wouldnt think that one dabble of a very weak RC is going to kill you. You'd have to be the unluckiest person in the world for that to happen.


----------



## Jah Wobble

its now being claimed that this was not correctly synthesised and a powder version of the drug is being offered 8( endless speculation


----------



## ordinary mind

Going to try my 500mg sample shortly, have suitably lowered my expectations in preperation.

Am I correct in saying insufflation is the way to go, or is oral 'worthwhile' too?


----------



## nitross

is the crystal or the powder form better? also sum1 told me its better when mixed 60/40 with 3fpm


----------



## lurching

mydrugbuddy said:


> Nanodrop your sinuses will recover, have you snorted water to speed up the clearing and cleansing process? Allthough that is quite an awful thing to do with a throat drip from hell it's probably worth it to clear this stuff out quicker than your own bodies defense mechanisms can. *I wouldnt think that one dabble of a very weak RC is going to kill you. You'd have to be the unluckiest person in the world for that to happen.*



What about toxic impurities? There are many chems that can cause chronic tissue damage through corrosion, even in very small concentrations. You sniffed a gram of this unknown shit within a few hours (even though it didn't get you high), made by some lab that desperately needed to get rid of it judging by the amount of shilling from their vendors (a botched synthesis perhaps?), and who's to say that it doesn't have dodgy cardio issues developing further down the line like with other Frankencathinones. If a chemical gives you a very weak buzz, it doesn't necessarily follow that it is very weak on the body. 


*NSFW*: 



You will all be fine
*NSFW*: 



Probably 
*NSFW*: 



I hope so


----------



## ordinary mind

Well I'm far enough through my sample to reasonably conclude that it is pretty much a waste of time, at least when taken nasally in pretty big lines (perhaps 100mg each).  Kinda gives that 'aahhhh this is nice' satisfaction that mephedrone does immediately after snorting, but then simply fades into the background and goes nowhere.  If I didn't already have time set aside this weekend for bigger and better things, I would consider this experiment a wasted opportunity to take something better...

Also, lurching makes an important point... while there doesn't _appear _to be any more side effects than you would expect from a similar amount of meph, vasoconstriction and sweating etc. are very much present and could end up becoming dangerous if people try to chase a meph buzz with higher doses.

Edit: oh yeah, as suggested by others stimulation is almost non-existent, I was able to eat crisps without trouble and there isn't much in the way of pupil dilation.  At least the compulsion to redose is also pretty much absent.

I'm bored now....


----------



## nanodrop

mydrugbuddy: I suppose you are correct, but prior to this I had no sensations in my sinuses at all, and now I have a lot of pressure building up from a group of large polyps, and quite a bit of dull pain. I believe there is definitely something nasty in the crystals. Thanks for the tip, I would snort water but I am having topical steroid therapy to reduce the size of the swelling in my sinuses.

Lurching: Thanks for being the voice of anxiety, you sound like my inner monologue 

Honestly I never had high hopes for this, I tried 4-MeAPB after the meph ban (which is the same chemical but with a methyl group where the methoxy is on mexedrone) expected something similar and that was also terribly weak and boring. 

the only thing interesting from my perspective is 3-mmc, a luxury I feel I can never indulge in again. 

I think It's time to hang up the RC boxing gloves for me. 

Sigh.

Thanks for being my guide into chemical/ body warfare Bluelight. It's been fun.


----------



## nanodrop

Nitross: I suggest you go for the powder, but it would probably be wiser to avoid it all together. Personally I much more enjoyed doing such things as 30/70 MPA MDAI combo bombed, but not too much or the comedown is quite severe. Infinitely better than this shite.

Ordinary mind: yeh, it took me at least 400mg's to get a substantial effect, and it was severely lacking and really disappointing, therefore the chase was on to make the most of the money I paid (always a good decision). 

At one point I felt as though I was nodding off to sleep and back. Again I reiterate the only thing I thought between listening to music and reading about interesting stuff was: "Well, I mean, I guess it's OK". 

If I hadn't had these terrible after effects and felt poisoned I might have considered trying it in a combo with MPA (I like MPA, clean and clear stimulation, great for writing or video games) but it was absolutely not worth it whatsoever.


----------



## nanodrop

mydrugbuddy said:


> Yeah i tried mine earlier in the week, its quite ironic that this stuff smells more like pre-ban meph than any of the other fake post ban meph 4mec shit ever did, but its like it has about 5% of the good effects of mephedrone and the other 95% is just nasty bulking chemicals  that fuck up your nose (mine hasnt stopped running for 2 days since).
> 
> For a stimulant it has absolutely no stimulation, infact i went to bed earlier feeling tired earlier than normal after hoofing a whole gram of that shit within a few hours. I wish they could keep the good 5% and the definite meph smell and ditch the 95% garbage, but that would possibly mean we'd be left with mephedrone or something very similar. 8( Its chemical structure is apparently very similar, as is the smell. If only there was one small tweek one could make at home to turn this shit that is almost a little bit mephedrone like into proper mephedrone. I definitely will not be buying any more of this.  I guess all the tweeks around this formula that can produce anything good have already been taken to the market, and most of them are now long since UK banned.
> 
> *If this was their final trump card that they were saving to the end they really needn't have bothered, though a lot of street dealers will probably buy it for the smell and flog it as mephedrone. I would have been fooled, but i wont make the same mistake twice on this occasion.
> *
> Nanodrop your sinuses will recover, have you snorted water to speed up the clearing and cleansing process? Allthough that is quite an awful thing to do with a throat drip from hell it's probably worth it to clear this stuff out quicker than your own bodies defense mechanisms can. I wouldnt think that one dabble of a very weak RC is going to kill you. You'd have to be the unluckiest person in the world for that to happen.



Yeh, I think it is quite obviously a final trump card considering in April the new "Psychoactive substance" legislation comes into effect in Britain and any substance though to be a drug will be illegal (f*cking tory retards, such an idiotic and emotionally driven decision, this legislation technically includes flowers, perfume, and the smell of bacon). I feel as though they knew this would be something to get enough hype that they could shift a lot of it before they have to stop selling. 

Almost like a redundancy package


----------



## ordinary mind

As an update to what I last wrote, I'm going to go ahead and actively pan mexedrone... it's _absolute shite_.  People who have experience with actual mephedrone will, at best, find it 'reminiscent' of mephedrone, as it has that dirty cathinone buzzy feel with a bit of serotonin release to distract you from the fact its actually just a waste of brain cells.  it is only really appealling in the sense of 'if you squint your eyes _real hard_ you can sort of pretend it's meph going up your nose.'

On the other hand, if someone without 4mmc experience was to try mexedrone they'd probably think "Hmm... this is niceish I guess, kinda weird, buzz but definately not worth the price or side effects." (sweating, vasoconstriction, minor nausea, unknown other dangers etc. etc.)

The market for this drug is entirely reliant on nostalgia of the mephedrone days..... it's like meph without the fun.

And to top it off, I take back what I said about it not being compulsive... it's just it doesn't make me fiend for more mexedrone, it made me fiend for mephedrone which wasn't even there.... (so glad my meph days are over)


----------



## SmokingAces

If you guys are still buying this shite on the promise "the powder will be much better" after they ripped you off with the crystal batch which is highly impure you need your heads looking at. The vendors used many people on bluelight etc as Guinnea pigs for yet another batch of unacceptable quality unknown chemicals.

It really is not on. It's your lives your playing with here guys take care  

There is no real 4-mmc about either and that's from talking to people at the higher end of the spectrum, and they're not prepared to sell this either. I would advise using now to take a break take some mdma or cocaine <insert your poison> instead. Even the mephiest of meph heads are telling me it is a waste of money at the moment


----------



## Ceres

coming next, homeopathic mephedrone.


----------



## Sprout

Can I have some Homosexual Mephedrone or is the synth too complicated?


----------



## Cami187

Sidnafilisevil said:


> If you guys are still buying this shite on the promise "the powder will be much better" after they ripped you off with the crystal batch which is highly impure you need your heads looking at. The vendors used many people on bluelight etc as Guinnea pigs for yet another batch of unacceptable quality unknown chemicals.
> 
> It really is not on. It's your lives your playing with here guys take care
> 
> There is no real 4-mmc about either and that's from talking to people at the higher end of the spectrum, and they're not prepared to sell this either. I would advise using now to take a break take some mdma or cocaine <insert your poison> instead. Even the mephiest of meph heads are telling me it is a waste of money at the moment


Hi I know this isn't really on topic here but you day 4mmc is no longer available. I never had previously ban stuff just a little too late to catch on before it was banned but I can find it on a dark net market. The vendor is claiming they make it in their own lab with very pure product not mentioning any names but this vendor ships from an unusual country I just placed a 5g order I hope I'm not getting ripped off here. Also would people recommend MDAI and MPA a good combo only ever done MDAI recently and didn't think too much too it tbh not stimulating enough. Sorry if I sound dumb lol pretty stoned. Peace


----------



## Rybee

Re: Insufflation, this stuff is garbage. 

Snorted ~50mg of 3FPM at 20:00
Snorted ~50mg Ethylphenidate at around 21:00
Snorted ~50mg of 3FPM at 23:00

Was feeling very bright and alert

Snorted (weighed)50mg of Mexedrone at 00:00
Snorted (weighed)100mg of Mexedrone at 00:30

Felt nothing at either dose. If someone says 150mg in split in 2 doses 30minutes apart is insufficient for any effects, I'd be really quite unwilling to snort more than 150mg due to the sheer quantity of powder... but wow. Just garbage.

It's now 01:15 and I'm feeling quite mellow and just chilling watching TV. Going to rinse my nose with a saline solution and have some more 3FPM...

I'll keep it for a few weeks to see if any other dosage/ROA is claimed to be incredibly-unexpectedly super, other than that I'll feed it to the Raspberry tree in the garden.

What about something like 500mg orally? Any reviews?


----------



## SmokingAces

Cami187 said:


> Hi I know this isn't really on topic here but you day 4mmc is no longer available. I never had previously ban stuff just a little too late to catch on before it was banned but I can find it on a dark net market. The vendor is claiming they make it in their own lab with very pure product not mentioning any names but this vendor ships from an unusual country I just placed a 5g order I hope I'm not getting ripped off here. Also would people recommend MDAI and MPA a good combo only ever done MDAI recently and didn't think too much too it tbh not stimulating enough. Sorry if I sound dumb lol pretty stoned. Peace



No offence meant man but I've been doing this drug since day one when it was legal. And buying from the darknet in the hope of 4-mmc, there is none on any market which is real stuff its all some other analogue or a very shoddy synth. There's been no real empathetic euphoric stuff since Spring. I think I've also gone off it, even the pre ban stuff wouldn't appeal that much now.


----------



## technorunner

Received a smallish sample of crystal today from one of the top vendors. Was excited when i saw that a 4mmc replacement was coming out but after reading the reports i was doubtfull of its effects, and the reports proved to be right.

After an allergy test i insufflated 100mg. The smell was right, the drip was right (compared to the real thing) but there was almost no effect. I always combine stimulants with a little of alcohol, so i drank two glasses of wine and insufflated the rest of the sample (80mg). 

Its now 30 min from the second line, there are some effects, like a weak 3mmc line but without the stimulation. No enhanced music appreciation, no hornyness, just some off-baseline effect.

Of the novelties, i like 3-fpm much better, especially combined with MDAI. Won't be ordering this crap, i highly doubt that the powdered version will be much better.


----------



## noobcakes

I worked through the 5g mexe crystal bag a bit more and haven't really anything else to add apart from 'meh'

I do recall one night, in the dark, reaching for the mexe crystal packet, opening it, pouring out some random amount of crystals into my hand, stuffing them in my mouth and then washing it down with water.

After the dying sensations had faded I fell asleep and awoke several times during the night in altered states of consciousness, for example being able to see out of the window from an angle which isn't possible, and while I was still in bed.  The next day I then sent the mexe crystal back to the vendor for a refund as not fit for purpose.


----------



## ordinary mind

Rybee said:


> What about something like 500mg orally? Any reviews?



Not totally sure of the rules regarding referencing external sites (sites which may include vendor information), but if you google the phrase "*snip*" you will find a report for a 550mg oral trial. Just to clarify, this wasn't me nor do I have any affiliation with the individual that wrote the report, I just remembered seeing it and it seemed to fit exactly what you were looking for!


----------



## ordinary mind

noobcakes said:


> I worked through the 5g mexe crystal bag a bit more and haven't really anything else to add apart from 'meh'
> 
> I do recall one night, in the dark, reaching for the mexe crystal packet, opening it, pouring out some random amount of crystals into my hand, stuffing them in my mouth and then washing it down with water.
> 
> After the dying sensations had faded I fell asleep and awoke several times during the night in altered states of consciousness, for example being able to see out of the window from an angle which isn't possible, and while I was still in bed.  The next day I then sent the mexe crystal back to the vendor for a refund as not fit for purpose.



From a harm reduction point of view, someone needs to say it.... working your way through 5g of this is exceptionally risky.  I'm not exactly a model for responsible drug use, but after powering through my 500mg sample, I can safely say that crap effects doesn't make it benign and side effects were definitely noticed.  I doubt it will, but I sincerely hope this stuff doesn't take off in the way that the big UK legal vendors seemed to be gearing up towards.... (ie. a situation reminiscent of the 2010 meph epidemic)

I think you need to take a look at what compelled you to binge those five grams in the way you did.  Was it perhaps out of 'force of habit' of sorts, as in you adopted a dosing regime that treated mexedrone as if it was mephedrone?  Hope these questions aren't getting too personal, the bottom line is stay safe.


----------



## noobcakes

> I think you need to take a look at what compelled you to binge those five grams in the way you did. Was it perhaps out of 'force of habit' of sorts, as in you adopted a dosing regime that treated mexedrone as if it was mephedrone? Hope these questions aren't getting too personal, the bottom line is stay safe.



Naa, I just bought it to see if it was any good.  The side effects are pants and the drug itself is rubbish, nothing like meph.

I Just got 10g of my preferred chemical delivered today and have already backloaded 600mg into a syringe for IV in a bit with 18mg of water - rushy.


----------



## LucasFudge

Hi guys . First post after few years of reading bluelight. Good morning to you all. Few nights ago me and two friends  had 500mg divided between 3 of us. Me and mate started with 75mg line to see what happens... 20 minutes later nothing happened. Another 75mg... And nothing again. Stuff is worthless IMO. Do not hesitate to comment on my English ;-)


----------



## Drench

So in conclusion, Mexedrone is shite?


----------



## ScotchMist

Yup.

/closed thread


----------



## steewith2ees

Welcome to Bluelight Lucas, your english is perfect and your mexedrone report seems to sum up the official lowdown. 

You actually going to close this Scotch or you just making a point that this stuff isnt worth the electricity to even discuss online.


----------



## andy5750

http://www.chemspider.com/Chemical-Structure.4071694.html


----------



## ScotchMist

Steewith2ees said:
			
		

> making a point that this stuff isnt worth the electricity to even discuss online.



That bit mate. Still definitely needs to be discussed.


----------



## JohnnyVodka

But it's just a bad synth and I'm sure future synths will be 96% as good as the real thing!


----------



## Ceres

I'll just leave this here :


*NSFW*:


----------



## lurching

Ceres said:


> I'll just leave this here :
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:




So that is the correct synthesis? 

Feels like I'm damaging my nose just by looking at it


----------



## khatman

When I used to do meph I was not keen on snorting it so would either mix 350mg of it in water and drink or use a baby syringe and plug it in 1ml.

Anyone here tried either of those ROA's?


----------



## Anatrica

I did not read this post before i ordered 1 gr... shit.... i was never suppose to snort it, i thought about bombing 100 or 200 mg and whish for effects. I hope it works and i do not need to iv it... also ordered 3fpm too.


----------



## The one11111

Don't even need to go into this mexedrone is totally shit I got no effect at all after taking 500mg over 4 hour


----------



## The one11111

Mexedrone is shit why would anyone who has tried that stuff stock it


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

This thread has 60000 views in three months. It's almost like people want a new mephedrone isn't it?

Anyway, can't be arsed to read through, can someone just confirm this is indeed the real deal?

Kthx, banging.


----------



## Anatrica

Yeah, it was shit. It didnt work orally or when ivd.   Never again


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

How can vendors invest time and money to bring out a new product this close to the impending ban when they must be fully aware that it's a pile of wank?

Unless the labs themselves are conning the vendors by sending them samples which actually consist of the real deal. Could this happen? As a grey market, would the vendors have any legal backup if this is the case? Or do the vendors just not fuckin care at the end of the day?

I'm surprised at all the hype surrounding this product though - if the vendors knew it was shite surely to push it like they have is just taking the piss. The only times I've seen any hype of new RCs since the cathinone ban was for MXE and 3fpm - both good products. So I really can't imagine what the vendors were doing even buying this stuff, never mind pushing it as the new mephedrone, which I doubt many people believed anyway.


----------



## bummer

In what way have they pushed it ? 

They called it something - drone and gave out a few samples.

As far as I'm aware it wasn't a huge amount of free samples either.


Personally I think they took a punt on a new chemical,  got a small synth that was probably pretty active and the problems stem from some kind of instability in the chem. This polymorphism thing or whatever.

I'm not defending vendors btw. Just don't understand how some people are feeling cheated.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

bummer said:


> In what way have they pushed it ?
> 
> They called it something - drone and gave out a few samples.



Aye, perhaps the hype was generated purely by people's unrealistic expectations. But my question still stands as to why they even bothered bringing this stuff to market.


----------



## bummer

I'm guessing one last gamble before the ban.

They're all a bit shady but there have been enough good reports for me to believe that if it was a stable chemical or if they'd been able to scale up the synth it could've been good.

I still haven't lost all hope of someone figuring it out.... but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## The one11111

They most off sent off samples to people before the lunch and if I had got some I would off told them it's totally shit like really  shit so there ether sending out different stuff or the person who is testing it hasn't got a clue  but just can't get my round all the hype over something so shit only thing it had going for it was it look ok


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

bummer said:


> Just don't understand how some people are feeling cheated.



Probably because they're being charged £30/g for an inactive compound?


----------



## The one11111

True I got a free g with any order from somwere online  but won't be getting more for sure

And it as active as sugar worse thing I've try for inactivity


----------



## bummer

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Probably because they're being charged £30/g for an inactive compound?



Yeah but it was clear early on that it was shit 70 - 80% of the time

There are no victims here. Just people who didn't do any research.

If you do RCS without reading about them first loosing  £30 is a result, considering how dangerous some of them are.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

bummer said:


> Yeah but it was clear early on that it was shit 70 - 80% of the time
> 
> There are no victims here. Just people who didn't do any research.
> 
> If you do RCS without reading about them first loosing  £30 is a result, considering how dangerous some of them are.



Ah, so the dealers, sorry I mean vendors, are absolved of all responsibility from releasing an expensive, inactive and possibly dangerous product just because their customers had not 'read about them first'? Considering none of the vendors were willing to divulge any details as to the nature of the product prior to its release, adequate research was nigh on impossible. They are just a bunch of fucking scammers and I suspect you are either a vendor yourself, or have close links to one. Otherwise why would you blame the consumer?


----------



## Sprout

Saw it in the Head shop window. Terrible name and package, don't remember the price past 'high'. £30/g sounds right.
Would never use such a disappointment. Such a damp squib if you will.


----------



## bummer

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> Ah, so the dealers, sorry I mean vendors, are absolved of all responsibility from releasing an expensive, inactive and possibly dangerous product just because their customers had not 'read about them first'? Considering none of the vendors were willing to divulge any details as to the nature of the product prior to its release, adequate research was nigh on impossible. They are just a bunch of fucking scammers and I suspect you are either a vendor yourself, or have close links to one. Otherwise why would you blame the consumer?



I wish.

I think I'd live in a bigger house if I was.

I don't think I'm explaining myself very well.

Anyone doing RCS should know that the dealers can't be trusted and that a lot of RCs are shit.

I haven't done it but I imagine if you Google mexedrone trip report it'll be less than growing.

Yes they released some shit. They have been for years.

The fact that mexedrone is known to be shit does mean some responsibility lays with the consumer.

It takes two to make a 'scam' : One to tell the lie, and one to fall for it.

How much sympathy would you have for someone who gave money to a nigerian prince who e mailed them out of the blue ?

In the current situation, where vendors are only months away from having to get real jobs, anyone with a brain should tread very carefully.


----------



## Inflorescence

My fiinal thoughts on mexedrone. Okay I jumped on the wagon..bought a crystal sample from a more trusted vendor from first on sale day batch..did a tiny bit-nowt..did a rail..nothing really decided was totally inactive and wondered how the fuck we allowed our hopes to be raised.

So I am two plus weeks clean from ALL-not even a baby aspirin. Found in a drawer a 500mg bag of powder Mexedrone I had bought from a vendor I have never used before...bored..harm reduction thoughts decreased due to crystal experience railed a 'coke' size line...straight away my vision went blurry and the room lights seemed diffused, then my heart felt like it was being clenched by a fist..couple of room vision glitches..not wobbles more like a badly cut film vision judders..then felt shattered (this all happened within the 15 minutes following dose)...slept for about 4 hours felt ok. It felt for a nano second a little like 3-MMC  but gawn baddd..it had that cathinoney feel I get with my teeth if anyone knows what I mean..

The next day I had tension in my jaw and while not a headache, that pressed in feeling on either side of my temple that I tend to get after using MDMA.

Please keep in mind though that we are all very different physiological beings for instance I have trialled 6 different lots of 3-FPM  (from various vendors) and tried chasing and railing it and really really couldn't see why people like it..or how affective/effective people are saying it is ..so..

I shall be flushing it..maybe having that sample tested I'm not sure. 

In short.It was not pleasant, it was not compulsive and it wasn't even something you would just snort for the hell of snorting something (a.k.a in my world that's what synthacaine is for) I don't agree based on my little dabble that this chemical does not have an affect it is just not one I can see anyone wanting to strive for or repeat.


I do actually think with the powder batch I have if I had say raile4d two massive 150mg lines like I know some nutters do (even with an untested chem) that I may have been in trouble, especially in terms of that heart crunch.

Final thoughts.."it's shit".

Oh and edit..possibly not only shit it could be pretty dangerous too.


----------



## roi

gorestep said:


> We had samples at out shop from one of the big vendors that we use for all out other products.
> 
> Feels very simmilar to 4mmc one gram was tested between three of us doing 60-100mg lines
> 
> Duration felt slightly longer then mephedrone
> 
> We also agreed that it was slightly less stimulating but more euphoric.
> 
> I kid you not guys as an ex mephedrone addict this is very very similar to the pre ban mephedrone.
> 
> We are looking at stocking this at our shop ASAP
> 
> And when looking for prices ALL THE main players online have it comming in the next 2-4 weeks and I'm talking in HUGE amounts.
> 
> A lot of you will probably be thinking bullshit too good to be true
> 
> But get ready to be gobsmacked if you like meph, this is the first time since the ban that there's a chemical that actually rivals it
> 
> I'm just confused how it took so long to come up with it.
> 
> Mark my words in 2-4 weeks the uk will be mexedrone crazy ala 2012
> 
> And I can see the daily mail getting hold of it and a ban comming very quick.
> I'm not sure on the chemical make up they were holding back on that but I know for a face it's not 4-EEC or ethyl cathinone.
> 
> Here's what it looks like



Your shitty attempt at hyping your headshop business made it into the tabloid news, congratulations.

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/dangerous-new-legal-high-dubbed-6622118

http://www.unilad.co.uk/drugs/new-legal-high-similar-to-banned-mephedrone-set-to-sweep-britain/

lol


----------



## Ceres

'don't believe everything you read in the papers'


----------



## Shambles

I get that the tabloids are always gonna leap on the Ban This Sick Filth!!! bandwagon but I have to question how even the scummiest of journalists (of which Mirror "journalists" are obviously gonna be) can have the gall to completely ignore the fact that legit posters in this thread tore that prick apart and went on to make it clear that this shit is neither "the new meph" nor anything anybody would ever want to waste their money on. Instead, said scumbag journo thought it best to hype the living shit out of the stuff whilst both making it incredibly easy to find and concurrently claiming the moral high ground for "not posting the name of the vendor"


----------



## logie15

rite a lot of bad reviews on ere but i went ahead and took the plunge and bought mexedrone i havnt took legal highe since meth came out (which i loved and still do can get some yellow crystal now and then.... anyway i have been taking drugs for bout 12 13 years nw tried almost everything party wise wudnt ever touch herion tho im babling on bit ere now tppk mexedrone half hour ago and am pretty much off my tits i got it from a well known rc site was edgy bout tryin it i took 0.5 gram in 3ml water and sniffed about .2 in a line well i can verify that this is def good stuff i has nothing on meth but defo good gear hoped this helped people


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

You took .7 of a g 30 mins ago and are off your tits. Great first post. I believe you.


----------



## Ceres

this thread should be renamed 'mexedrone - a lesson in shilling'

it's so obvious and I hope everyone sees through it.


----------



## logie15

yea stomach feels bit sore tho im used to taking mdma all the time bought thought id give it a go it defo does get u wired first 10-15 mins i thought the reports were right but then it just hit me i read alot of posts on this site but had to register there now to leave my feed back i wouldnt say its the best thing since sliced bread but yea its defo good and does the trick


----------



## logie15

whats shilling lol new here dont no the lingo


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Don't worry you'll be asleep soon.


----------



## logie15

dont think so lad as i say i have been taking drugs for over a decade and i am defo geting a hit of it belive me i would be the first to say if any gear wasnt good i sold drugs for a number of years aswell and i am very picky when it comes to a buzz as i said it has nothing on meth what so ever but its defo good i ground the crystal down to fine powder for bedt results i put a note over the crystals and started rubbin it with my bank cart til it was dust and banged it


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

logie15 said:


> dont think so lad as i say i have been taking drugs for over a decade and i am defo geting a hit of it belive me i would be the first to say if any gear wasnt good i sold drugs for a number of years aswell and i am very picky when it comes to a buzz as i said it has nothing on meth what so ever but its defo good i ground the crystal down to fine powder for bedt results i put a note over the crystals and started rubbin it with my bank cart til it was dust and banged it



A well known way of changing the chemical formula. Good on yer.


----------



## ColtDan

Use some commas


----------



## logie15

what u mean by that lol if u dont belive me get a gram from somewere not gonna say were i got mine incase u think im a vendor of somthing lol but crush it up bang 0.5 in a wee bit of water and sniff 0.2 and get back to me let me no ur result then


----------



## ColtDan

I guess theres different quality batches around

As for meth.. meth is brilliant. or do you mean meph. both brilliant anyway


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

logie15 said:


> what u mean by that lol if u dont belive me get a gram from somewere not gonna say were i got mine incase u think im a vendor of somthing lol but crush it up bang 0.5 in a wee bit of water and sniff 0.2 and get back to me let me no ur result then



You took 0.7. That's three times what I needed from a banging result of mephedrone. 

Are you asleep yet?


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

But I'll tell you what. My quality control on whether meph was ever any good was always to start arguing with people on a drugs board as I came up. Yeah, that was always my favourite thing to do.


----------



## logie15

ColtDan  im on about mephadrone lol not actual meth... yea i no its a high dosage but i took the high dosage as i read the reports on ere... i was the same back in the day with meth .2 and i was eating the back of the sofa.... as i said lad its no were near as good as meth but wen taking in the high dose it is a nice clean happy buzz and naw am not sleeping lmao


----------



## logie15

am not trying to argue lad just givin my opinion  i am only on ere tonite as i am at home alone as the missus is working and im listenin to a few beats theres no smack out from it just a nice wired buzz u can still function on it will defo be on it tomorrow nite to when im out tho


----------



## Shambles

0.7g of a chemical you have no prior experience of is really not a good idea. Leaving aside the fact that 0.7g of a chemical is probably not such a great idea in general, I would suggest you adopt the habit of going with an initial allergy test with not only new chems but also new batches of chems you have experience with (cos we all know vendors fuck up sometimes). Start with maybe 1mg and give it at least a couple hours (ideally 24h or more) before slowly upping the dose. You never can be 100% sure of what you have been sold - or of whether or not you happen to have an allergy to whatever you have - so an initial allergy test is always the best way to go.

That aside, welcome to BL and congrats on being the one person who enjoys this substance. I suspect you'll have plenty to pick up cheap over the coming months


----------



## coelophysis

StoneHappyMonday said:


> But I'll tell you what. My quality control on whether meph was ever any good was always to start arguing with people on a drugs board as I came up. Yeah, that was always my favourite thing to do.



Fucking lol.


----------



## logie15

thanks for the welcome Shambles im used to taking large quantitys of drugs been so for 12 r 13 years but yeah mexedrone is good regardless the talk about it i never take rcs this is 2nd i took apart from mephadrone i usually to taking mdma


----------



## ddhats

logie15 said:


> rite a lot of bad reviews on ere but i went ahead and took the plunge and bought mexedrone



No you didn't.


----------



## logie15

belive what u want only giving my review


----------



## ColtDan

logie15 said:


> ColtDan  im on about mephadrone lol not actual meth... yea i no its a high dosage but i took the high dosage as i read the reports on ere... i was the same back in the day with meth .2 and i was eating the back of the sofa.... as i said lad its no were near as good as meth but wen taking in the high dose it is a nice clean happy buzz and naw am not sleeping lmao



Meph*

ahh pre ban mephedrone... amazing stuff. It's been awhile since ive banged on about how much i liked it


----------



## logie15

yea that stuff was the dogs balls......mexedrone is the 2nd legal i have takin since then and it is good regardless the reviews i must have got new batch


----------



## coelophysis

The infamous new batch*


----------



## Sadie

Yeah, the lure batch. The old bait and switch I'd say. This is what pisses me off about vendors. But hey, I digress.


----------



## logie15

not writing an opinion on this site again anyway use are all cheeky bastards go fuck yourself


----------



## Ceres

Your opinion would be taken more seriously if it were backed up by some solid facts, like a spectroscopic or nmr identificaiton of the substance you were taking so you know what it actually is. It isn't very useful to anyone to say 'i took this white powder and it was good'. 

no offence, nothing personal, just that speculation is a waste of everyones time and you are playing a risky game ingesting an unidentified substance which claims to be a substance which has no history of use in humans and no history of any scientific research whatsoever going back over 200 years. It is a totally unknown factor and could have any number of unexpected short and long term side effects on your health.

It's not that we are cheeky bastards, its just that this site is about keeping people safe if they choose to take drugs and to do that there has to be a sensible and realistic, honest approach.


----------



## logie15

it wasnt a powder it was crystals the same as the picture a person posted on this page


----------



## Sadie

Calm yersel Logie! What Ceres says is correct. You need evidence and facts. This is where drug knowledge comes into play. It's very risky playing with unidentified chems! This is an HR site! Most people here take drugs but the most important part is to keep people safe when doing so. 

It's times like these where I really miss FnB. 

You need to make sure people know what they're taking and make sure they know they're safe at all times. That's the long and the short of it I'm afraid.


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

logie15 said:


> dont think so lad as i say i have been taking drugs for over a decade and i am defo geting a hit of it belive me i would be the first to say if any gear wasnt good i sold drugs for a number of years aswell and i am very picky when it comes to a buzz as i said it has nothing on meth what so ever but its defo good i ground the crystal down to fine powder for bedt results i put a note over the crystals and started rubbin it with my bank cart til it was dust and banged it





logie15 said:


> it wasnt a powder it was crystals the same as the picture a person posted on this page



Yeah but youse is da alchemist innit Logie. You yoused dat bank cart and every ting until it was banged in a dusty way into the new mephemexedronic.

Respect blud.

And yeah, we are cheeky bastards, don't listen to Ceres and Sadie. They're Scottish (well, pretend Scottish one of them) so cheek comes with the territory. Mephedrone doesn't. They're just jealous.


----------



## Sadie

Please bitch   

I don't pretend to be anything. I only know I'm awesome ya cheeky auld bastard!


----------



## Ceres

hahaha. I remember the long arguments on bl back in the day about wether the mephedrone crystal batches were better than the powder batches. Few people seem to appreciate that powder is just crystals, I demonstrated this by dissolving some powdered mephedrone in water and letting it evaporate....forming nice large crystals. 

I know a lot of illicit and legal high producers care a lot about appearance and will go to great effort to make their product look 'purer' and 'more appealing to the customer'. It has fuck all to do with purity or pharmalogical effects in vivo, and is all about taking peoples money.

Nonsense like this is why we need decriminalisation and a regulated state operated system of production and supply to ensure people know exactly what they are taking and it would kill off this idiotic trend at the moment of releasing drugs which are purely designed to circumvent the law.


----------



## whizzyuk

Okay that will teach me.  Bought 2g  THEN consulted bluelight.  Oops!  Mea Culpa!!


----------



## ScotchMist

I would of thought  drug forums everywhere - certainly the ones I know of - were a wash with complaints about just how shite mexedrone is... Can't you cancel your order??


----------



## yoyo50

ColtDan said:


> Meph*
> 
> ahh pre ban mephedrone... amazing stuff. It's been awhile since ive banged on about how much i liked it



haha you don't do that do you?, but those who had it will know that actually sniffing meph i would rate better than sniffing meth


----------



## ScotchMist

Dan can't stand DMT either... do you Dan??


----------



## twotongue

Just made an account to post my experience ngl. I bought 3g of mexedrone from a pretty reliable site, had a line or 2 (not sure what gramage) and nothing happened at all. I was very dissapointed. However, having had a few drinks and getting a little tipsy I tried another line. Noticeable euphoric effects at first, tiny energy boost (pacing, rambling chatter). It's been over an hour since then and still not feeling the need to re dose.  Maybe alcohol is needed for this to take full effect? I'm no expert on how these work but the difference between a sober dose and a slightly drunken dose is pretty big. That's just my opinion, may be different for others :/


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Man they must have a fuckton of this shit to shift. 

I just made this account 14 years ago because I knew this situation would come up. 

Come up. Not words you'll usually find in a Mexedrone thread.


----------



## logie15

yea u defo need a drink with it but at least someone agrees with me 
*twotongue*


----------



## Arriviste

So heres my trip raport, maybe its wrong place, im sorry ;-;. Today i got 3g from reliable eu site, currently i live in uk, so i guess they have their branch here (not advertisingng anybody, just to avoid speculations branch's country based.

About me:
Big tolerance for 3mmc, about 75kg, was 90, very fit, 20yrs old, foreigner. I prefer 3mmc but its banned here, which results in my researching for possible alternative
11:00:
Didnt eat anything today, did a small line (so i did it thro nose) half an hour ago, not sure how much, maybe about 100mg dose, and this is nowhere near 3mmc.
Harsh on throat.
Couple minutes of a cheer up and motivation to register here, which was a problem, because i ve been strugglin with register tips insisting me to type the CODE opposite, i tried like 10 times looking for answers in google, which were hard to find sometimes, then ive tried to type the code normally. and it worked.
Eyes are normal

11:30
Now i did 150mg dose, probably not much will change, i guess i screwed and should do bigger dose like 300mg, but that would be dangerous without allergy check, which i didnt do.
Now ive felt positive effects, not much, but it made me took an effort to write this post, so i guess its working, but not very strong, nothing compared to 3mmc. My hands are shaking, its very cold, but room temperature is alright

11:54
Theres an urge to redose after every 20min i dont think its really good.. Effects are low, doses are big, and unless i dont redose every20min these effects will dissapear, ale the negative ones will remain.

Very dissapointed and wont buy this again. Ill try bigger doses, then ill edit this post if it lets me.

Greetings


----------



## Fazerboy

Having ground my way through every page and comment made on this particular thread, I decided I would take heed of the basic message that more or less shouts out of every page ...
General consensus being that mexedrone is a pile of shite, a complete waste of money.
So I read, I listened and I took heed and sagely decided I'd have no truck at all with this pile of garbage.
Then thought, "Ah fuck it, I'll try some myself anyway and make my own mind up!"
And went ahead and ignored all the good advice and bought 3g of it regardless.
If I find its the shite everyone says it is, I will of course not throw good money after bad and buy any more, but at least by trying it myself I will KNOW that it's shite as against accepting it's shite and be left with that little question mark and wondering if it really is shite...er, of you see what I mean?

Ah well, my 3g arrived in the post 30 minutes ago and 29 minutes ago I opened the packet, tore open the baggy containing my potential waste of money and examined said goods.

As everyone says it's white with some large crystals of the mexedrone mingled with smaller shards.
Got out my scales and checked it's weight ... Not bad, was about 3.2g... Which is better than or local dealers selling the illicit stuff, you've usually got to detract the weight of their thumbs or at least the weight of the baggy or wrap it comes in!
Sniffed (not snorted) the contents, has a slight whiff that's somewhat reminiscent of methadrone about it.
I poured the contents into a small (Tesco's own) mortar & pestle - this is one I keep separate to the one I'll use in the kitchen for grinding spices...doesn't do to get them mixed up and finding you've used the wrong one and you can now end out snorting your drug that's now heavily cut with phall strength curry powder, not recommended!
So I've now ground it all down to a nice, soft looking white and fluffy powder and boy does it stink as you grind it down, very methadrone-esq for sure.

I weighed out 100mg and cut it into two identical lines and gingerly snorted the first 50mg line.
Didnt particularly sting, the drips are mank but then most drug drips usually are.
Took that line just before I started writing this post, so that was at least half an hour ago and have so far felt nothing... Zilch. Well, apart from a slightly numb nostril cavity and a slightly bunged up nose.
But it was a tiny line after all.
So I'm going to go next for 100mg plugged as my nose is now too full of snot to do another insufflated line...

It's time to get the thin and nicely tapered 2ml oral syringe out, the other half's lube, a little warm water to (hopefully) dissolve the 100mg of mexedrone in and get plugging...
I'll hopefully follow this post up with another very shortly to let anyone remotely interested to know how I got on


----------



## Fazerboy

Bumhole plugged with 100mg dissolved or 2ml of warm water at 4:15pm, which was moments before I began writing this out.
The 2ml of warm water was drawn out of glass with the 2ml syringe and then squirted into a short glass and the mexedrone added afterwards.
Now unless there was something unmentionable dried on the bottom of the shot glass the on close inspection, the mexedrone doesn't fully dissolve... Fucked if I know whether that's means anything at all but it all got sucked up the syringe and was plugged very nicely thank you up my well lubed anus.
It's now 4:25pm, 10 minutes gone and my mouth has gone dry and there is a slightly nice floaty head fuck thing going on of I stand up and walk around.

           ..........................

Just imagine these dots as time passing.

                 .........................

It's now 5:10pm, mouth is still dry and feel a little buzzy, not big but there is something there, having a quick look at my favourite porn.... Libido not adversely affected.
Will try a couple of plugging redose's....

Eyes very slightly dilated....

Well so far I wouldn't write it off completely, need to be in some company though.
Doesn't feel like something you can get proper mashed up on though ifthat's your bad; certainty doesn't have a definite come up either but then I am being cautious.
Methadrone has always had it's fans, along with my partner we both enjoyed it when it was legal but the high from it was pretty short lived, about 15 minutes then a longish speedy tail.
You could stay fucked on it for quite a while, very much a chatty drug too of course and also pretty good for sex as it lowered inhibitions.
With the mexedrone I don't think I can see much in the way of similarities as yet with methadrone.
I'm also going to try it in combo with 3-fbm, but that will be for another day ;-)


----------



## Grizz1988

After deciding to go all out and sampling about a gram in a line, the results were awesome - shakey eyes, hot, sweating. This awesome!! Obviously not as strong as cat, but the best I have tried in years because of bashing products etc


----------



## KingOfWessex

Interesting....please continue...


----------



## Sprout

Grizz1988 said:


> After deciding to go all out and sampling about a gram in a line, the results were awesome - shakey eyes, hot, sweating. This awesome!! Obviously not as strong as cat, but the best I have tried in years because of bashing products etc



"About a gram in a line" - just.... how, and why?


----------



## ColtDan

A gram in a line lol... fuck off


----------



## Sprout

I could just be being paranoid, but when someone joins up just to post about how a particularly shoddy RC is better than 4-MMC while suggesting people need to dose by the gram, I suspect slight shilling...


----------



## noobcakes

Oh, the black friday sales were on, so I decided to grab 5g of mexe (if you skip back to the first page of this thread you will see my reports via IV or the original crystal form) as it was el-chapo.  This time I got the powder.

After getting throug around 3g of it in the last few days I can verify that the power is just as effective as the crystal: Very little to nothing.

Twice today I've backloaded 2-2.5ml (volumetric, powder) into a syringe and slammed it.  Not much, some general something going on, but nothing to write home about.

Note: I have a huge tolerance to amphetamines of this class, volumetric dosing (without filter) is dangerous, doing so high (IV or via any other route) could prove fatal for you.  These are my measurements.  I do not recommend that you use them for yourself.


----------



## Sprout

I have to inquire as to why you'd shoot up 3,000mg of a compound that provides "very little to nothing"?


----------



## SmokingAces

I know people who were doing half gram shots of this and saying it did provide empathy and euphoria akin to mephedrone but more chilled. Make of that what you guys will, they're idiots for attempting it were my thoughts personally.

TL;DR it probably does something at ludicrously ill advised doses if you IV it.


----------



## Shambles

^ If two sentences is considered tl;dr by anybody they seriously need to lay off the drugs cos brain damage would seem a very real possibility at that point.



Sprout said:


> I have to inquire as to why you'd shoot up 3,000mg of a compound that provides "very little to nothing"?



The only valid options I see are dicksizing or stupidity. And they are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## MUSHET

So, basically we can all conclude that mexedrone is completely and utterly shite.

NEXT new RC please.........


----------



## SmokingAces

2-fluro-aminorex is one I would like to see explored. I don't think any of the current ones are worth the bags they're wrapped in lol.


----------



## Sprout

The Aminorex compounds seem the next logical step once we bastardise the Phenylmorpholines into the ground, though the 4,4-Fiasco will hopefully result in a little more care this time.

Don't forget it's likely the entire class will ruin one's heart through the massive 5HT2B agonism.


----------



## SmokingAces

Yep, that is the only drug really left that I want to try and haven't 4-MAR. I know one person who genuinely has tried it and it came as a free gift from a chemist. Apparently nobody produces it because it lacks the addictive properties of meth. 

I wouldn't take any of the current legals but if aminorex compounds became available I would certainly be more inclined to think about it.


----------



## Sprout

Is there a reason you consider a 2-sub specifically? I'm not too well versed in Aminorex SAR but the nomenclature refers to the Oxazoline moiety rather than Phenyl so extending the efficacy of 2-F(M)A would be incorrect.


----------



## Edna Hole

Damn, just ordered 1g of mexedrone powder from a v.good site and then read the reports here on BL!, well i'll give it a go since my current fave synthacaine was banned. should arrive tomorrow so i'll update my feelings...I have my fingers firmly crossed (and my nostrils)


----------



## Sprout

"Synthacaine" is simply branded shite, the now banned active was MPA mixed with whatever random crap was lying around the warehouse.
I would suggest perhaps reading the information before deciding to sample a compound, Mexe could just be impotent, but it could just as likely be completely toxic in both the long and short term.


----------



## MUSHET

Edna Hole said:


> Damn, just ordered 1g of mexedrone powder from a v.good site and then read the reports here on BL!, well i'll give it a go since my current fave synthacaine was banned. should arrive tomorrow so i'll update my feelings...I have my fingers firmly crossed (and my nostrils)



Where else did you read reports (if any) before buying, because i can't imagine any good ones. Do you just buy chemicals willy nilly online without any researching before hand?


----------



## SmokingAces

Sprout quoted you mate but it went missing and I'm fucked. Yes I read it on another forum, a discussion about Aminorex compounds, maybe even another section of BL. The 2 fluro aminorex was I'm sure the front runner in discussion. I'll try and find it.

Fuck I've just been thinking, imagine when they come out. There is actually serious potential there, as there was with the cathinones. One can only hope something like that takes off like Meph. I miss all the trollied teenagers chatting shit


----------



## Eveleivibe

Won't be bothering buying this shite after all I've read n as for MPA - I felt that was shite. All I got was a nice mellowy feeling now n then n did 500mg over 24 hours of it. As has been advsed I'm getting a scales before n doing research before trying owt else. Only bought MPA because it was getting banned n took it after some drink. Not the wisest move n I won't be repeating that. 

Evey


----------



## SmokingAces

I'm sure Raasvibe, with his controlling nature, will be pleased about this.


----------



## Edna Hole

MUSHET said:


> Where else did you read reports (if any) before buying, because i can't imagine any good ones. Do you just buy chemicals willy nilly online without any researching before hand?


Hey Mushet, quite a negative response.Of course I do plenty of research on various on line, I just happened to like synthecaine - it suited my needs for a steady stimulant that didn't leave me wired or obviously 'high'.
Mexedrone seemed to fit my needs but the reviews were ambiguous some negative some more positive, so I spent a few simions and bought a gram. (Mushet?)
It arrived today and weighed in at well over a gram, which made me slightly suss cos companies don't throw good stuff about so freely.
I bought a gram as I say and it weighed well over 1.7g.
At 12:30pm: I weighed out 0.2 g cut into 2 rails, sniffed em, and felt a slight hit and a little stim. No punget or sore drip which i've experienced before, seemed ok.
13:00: Nothing crazy happening, a slight lift over the norm, decided to top up with a similar dose, maybe a touch more-felt a bit more of a hit (maybe cos I hit the sweet spot that I seem to have in the nose, probably blood vessels closer to the surface!)  Any how i'm feeling bright, concentrating enough to write here on BL. As i usually take take prescribed Diazepam, and other benzo's like diclazepam, nifoxipam etc, so i usually CBA with writing.
13:20 walked downstairs, feel quite floaty-a nice feeling of friendliness as well.
14:00 wanting to take more - probably will!. Mexedrone is ok, (just noticed a little teeth grinding), at the price and so long as people don't get ill off it, then all I can say is that Mexedrone is ...Meh.


----------



## Edna Hole

Thanks for the heads up Sprout. I do as much anecdotal research as possible, but as far as understanding the ins and outs of chemical compounds and their effects on the human body I'm left cold...still I eat pot noodles


----------



## MUSHET

Edna Hole said:


> Hey Mushet, quite a negative response..



Yeah, sorry about that, was in a bad mood, I didn't mean to sound so dickish - my sincerest apologies


----------



## SmokingAces

The problem with all reports I read anywhere but perhaps bluelight (although I'm sure BL'ers can be corrupted) is they are all shill reports. It's obvious when one person says they were basking in 10/10 euphoria and everyone else finds it shit that the original ones were not real. This happens everytime a new RC rears it's head.


----------



## MilzyWilzy

Sid said:


> The problem with all reports I read anywhere but perhaps bluelight (although I'm sure BL'ers can be corrupted) is they are all shill reports. It's obvious when one person says they were basking in 10/10 euphoria and everyone else finds it shit that the original ones were not real. This happens everytime a new RC rears it's head.



I couldn't agree more. Unfortunately, this is always going to be the way. It's highly deceiving for us mere mortals and leaves me very mistrusting. 

Ah well, such is life.


----------



## palpa7

gorestep said:


> We had samples at out shop from one of the big vendors that we use for all out other products.
> 
> Feels very simmilar to 4mmc one gram was tested between three of us doing 60-100mg lines
> 
> Duration felt slightly longer then mephedrone
> 
> We also agreed that it was slightly less stimulating but more euphoric.
> 
> I kid you not guys as an ex mephedrone addict this is very very similar to the pre ban mephedrone.
> 
> We are looking at stocking this at our shop ASAP
> 
> And when looking for prices ALL THE main players online have it comming in the next 2-4 weeks and I'm talking in HUGE amounts.
> 
> A lot of you will probably be thinking bullshit too good to be true
> 
> But get ready to be gobsmacked if you like meph, this is the first time since the ban that there's a chemical that actually rivals it
> 
> I'm just confused how it took so long to come up with it.
> 
> Mark my words in 2-4 weeks the uk will be mexedrone crazy ala 2012
> 
> And I can see the daily mail getting hold of it and a ban comming very quick.
> I'm not sure on the chemical make up they were holding back on that but I know for a face it's not 4-EEC or ethyl cathinone.
> 
> Here's what it looks like


But of course we all know now its a load of crap


----------



## Sprout

Still can't believe people bought this shite.
Shills are obvious, and they went full blown retard with this shit.


----------



## WithMyLife

I tried it a while back, and really didn't like it. It wasn't so much fiendish as "I'm going to keep doing more of it until something good happens". It just made me feel really edgy and uncomfortable. There's usually a ton of things to do that suddenly appeal to me on stims, but with this I was just "urrrgh". I'm not generally an anxious stim person, this just wasn't hitting any of the right spots. I suppose I did feel like I was on something. But yeah, nothing good.

I didn't know that it wasn't effective insufflated either, so I wasted some that way. But I did have a bomb too, and I didn't really feel anything at all from that. 

I pretty much was sold just on the name... "omigod my two favourite drugs squashed into one word".  It did mention it was a cathinone on the vendor page -- which was helpful, as i was wondering if it was some sort of mxemeph disassociative stim hybrid. That'd probably be even worse. There weren't many reviews then either -- just a few glowing ones from the samples and from shills. Hopefully this thread is offputting enough to save people a few quid....


----------



## consumer

Its an interesting read this thread. From the initial shill posts spruiking it saying how good it was...the interest and suspicion that those posts then generated...to people getting hold of some...some crazy dangerous experiments like noobcakes iving huge doses of an unknown chemical...then everyone basically saying it is inactive shit. Its interesting watching the whole scam unfold. I wonder how much money the suppliers made from a compound that was basically inactive.  I am amazed they even released it.


----------



## Sprout

consumer said:


> Its an interesting read this thread. From the initial shill posts spruiking it saying how good it was...the interest and suspicion that those posts then generated...to people getting hold of some...some crazy dangerous experiments like noobcakes iving huge doses of an unknown chemical...then everyone basically saying it is inactive shit. Its interesting watching the whole scam unfold. I wonder how much money the suppliers made from a compound that was basically inactive.  I am amazed they even released it.



I worry more about T-CAT being shilled in the same way, some pretty filthy metabolites are possible - if people binge until activity like they died with Mexe-shite then shit could hit the fan.


----------



## consumer

Sprout said:


> I worry more about T-CAT being shilled in the same way, some pretty filthy metabolites are possible - if people binge until activity like they died with Mexe-shite then shit could hit the fan.


Whats T-CAT Sprout? Another cathinone?


----------



## Sprout

Ring-closed Methiodrone, it literally looks filthy.
Pretty close to 2-BZP which is useless recreationally, with a Thiophene ring added in.
I wouldn't touch it, that's for sure.


----------



## FlightBoy

This stuff is worthless...no rush and no euphoria; just makes you very, very speedy and uncomfortable....there was also a distinct tightness of the chest which made it a bit laborious to breathe. Several routes were tested: insufflation, smoking and IV. Thankfully only one gram was purchased to test. Stay away from this stuff.....not at all enjoyable.


----------



## FlightBoy

There is no euphoria and no rush with mexedrone.....there are only negative speedy side effects. It's almost like you bypass a rush and euphoria and go straight to the negative after effects. It only made me immediately and uncomfortably speedy. My chest felt tight making it a bit laborious to breathe.....along with the speedy side: fast-beating heart, etc....there is also a bit of a sedative feeling that is not enjoyable. Stay away from mexedrone.....it's a huge waste of money and time. I explored several routes of administration: insufflation, smoking and IV. Mexedrone is a huge uncomfortable experience.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Looks like it also makes you forget what you did 15 minutes ago...


----------



## bamos

Tried this stuff today (200mg insufflated). Kinda liked the mild euphoria and subtle sedation... somehow a head buzz feeling. that ppl esp. vendors call it a stimulant is irritating. imo it is nothing like that speedy overwhelming rush you might experience with real stims. I was focused, music sounded awesome but I was also able to eat?! and relax and needed to talk a loooot. coming down after approx. 2,5hrs though was a bit of a shitty feeling.... had to fix that with a xanax and weed. all in all it was OK. not awesome, but it's definitely active stuff. Wouldn't buy it, but will use up the rest I've got. 8)


----------



## Solicitah

Defo active in heroic amounts.  I bought 1g of this from a reputable vendor when it came out.  After all the bad reviews I asked if I could send it back unopened.  No problem, they said, just send it back and we'll refund you, postage and all.  I ended up never sending it, part idleness, partly to encourage such good service.

Anyway, wife's gone to the pub with a load of her common friends, leaving me Home Alone.  I was looking for some MDAI which I was going to have with a couple of red bulls, when I came across the unopened mexedrone (lol at brand name).  Given the poor reviews I dissolved (or tried to dissolve, crystals don't very well even when crushed) the whole g in a shot of whisky.

It's now 40 minutes later and I'm still FUCKED - eyes twitching, head rolling, squirming
 (Nothing to worry about, though, I had serotonin syndrome on 5-it and this ain't it
Took ages to register on here (though presence of urge to do so suggests some sort of empathy.  Little euphoria, but fun if you like drugs, nice body rushes but no whoosh).

All in all I'd describe it as St josephs Baby Meph.  I wouldn't buy it unless absurdly cheap, but if it turns up at less than a fiver a g it's worth a try, and if you have some lying around then go for it, it isn't inactive. As above, I had 1g in whisky which hit the spot.

This is my first post so I've probably broken loads of rules, sorry. Also sorry for posting while high, I"ll do a more considered report tomorrow re duration, aftereffects and general impressions. Anyway, time for some house music, bring this baby up again!

Ps took 0.25mg flubrazolam on waking this morning with approx two months tolerance, if that helps anyone. Starting to plateau after about 1 hour 20 minutes. Time for Jesus Loves the Acid.  Pleasantly surprised by whole experience, though started with v low expectations.

It would be absolutely typical for something like this to have a brutal comedown.  It can't be like the mdai comedown, though.  I once had a comedown from that which was so bad I could only see in black and white for two days.  Sorry, babbling and off-topic.


----------



## Sprout

No rules broken and EADD is the home of off-topic tangents. Stop worrying. 
(PS - gonna merge your posts into one)


----------



## Solicitah

Sprout said:


> No rules broken and EADD is the home of off-topic tangents. Stop worrying.
> (PS - gonna merge your posts into one)



Cheers sprout. Totally worn off now, just slightly wired but nothing a couple of benzos and a large scotch won't cure. Interesting, worthwhile evening.  I think selling it as a 4-MMC replacement was a huge pisstake though, reminded me more of 4-MEC.


----------



## moonface

Solicitah said:


> Cheers sprout. Totally worn off now, just slightly wired but nothing a couple of benzos and a large scotch won't cure. Interesting, worthwhile evening.  I think selling it as a 4-MMC replacement was a huge pisstake though, reminded me more of 4-MEC.



Soo... does that mean Mexedrone is worthwhile?


----------



## Sprout

moonface said:


> Soo... does that mean Mexedrone is worthwhile?



I am yet to read a single genuinely positive report on it as an individual molecule, 4-MEC and its alkylated ilk are nought more than considerably cardiotoxic cousins of non-consensual Cathinone incest.


----------



## moonface

Sprout said:


> I am yet to read a single genuinely positive report on it as an individual molecule, 4-MEC and its alkylated ilk are nought more than considerably cardiotoxic cousins of non-consensual Cathinone incest.



My chemist gave me a CAS # 5950-12-9 for Mexedrone which points to a chemical called Piperlonguminine LOL.


----------



## Jammer777

Having also purchased mexedrone and been disappointed with it seemingly doing nothing at all I searched for reviews online to see if maybe I had been taking it the wrong way or something. I found this forum and read all the posts and after reading the post from "Solicitah"about taking a gram in a shot of scotch I thought maybe I would give it a try as a last resort. 

I poured what mexedrone I had left into a large glass of scotch (I estimate it to be approx 1 and a quarter grams or thereabouts) and left it a few hours until I retired to bed. All the crystals had dissolved by this time so it looked just like a normal large scotch. At 9.15pm I downed the whole scotch in one go - (luckily you cannot taste the horrible taste of the mexedrone at all due to the strength of the scotch) and waited to see what - if anything - happened. After 10 minutes I felt a warm buzz but I think that was just the scotch. After about 25 mins I was pretty sure I could feel something other than the scotch. After 45 minutes I was certain I could feel the mexedrone.

Its just coming up to an hour as I am writing this and I am definitely high at the moment and still on the way up. 

My conclusion is that I think "Solicitah" was correct - I think the stuff only works in very large amounts of maybe a gram and upwards. Its certainly not a RC I would ever buy again as I am not normally comfortable in taking anything in such large amounts as 1 gram - I think I only did it with the mexedrone in disappointed desperation. I thought I would post here just to let people know that maybe there is a way for them to get something from this stuff - Don't people go taking silly amounts though - be careful and only do what you are comfortable doing!

Hope this post was ok - I apologise if any of my post has broken any forum rules or anything - I have never posted on a site like this before but after reading so many reviews written by pissed off and disappointed people I thought I just had to post in case it helps them get at least something from this stuff so its not a total waste of money


----------



## Sprout

"Don't go taking silly amounts".
Drops 1,250mg of an all but completely inactive neuro/cardiotoxin.

I thank you for the post but fucking Hell the irony and the insanity are fighting for prominence right now.
Call someone, anyone at all, to tripsit/observe you for the next 12h+ - dosing ridiculous amounts of RC's is one risk, don't tempt fate by taking another.


----------



## Jammer777

Sorry - I didn't mean my post to sound contradictory or anything by saying "Don't go taking silly amounts" and then taking 1.25g of something in one go. I should have made it clear that I have a very high tolerance of RC's and 1.25g might seem a ridiculous amount to other people. I am always extremely careful with RC's and always take an allergy test, always try a chem that is new to me with a trusted friend present and never mix alcohol and RC's unless like in this case its part of the method of taking the RC. I would never go out drinking when I had RC's in the house and only ever do something if I was 100% comfortable doing it. 

Incidentally I had no ill effects from last night whatsoever - I got a good 5 hours sleep and did a full days work without a problem


Sorry again if my post made me sound reckless or something - I am truly not.


----------



## chndlr_sam

Hey guys ive only just heard of mexedrone so naturally started researching it with all the hype surrounding it, and have ended up at this thread, which i have read completly from front to back. Now its very obvious to me that this stuff shouldnt be bothered with and i won't be getting any.  I searched it to begin with as i am looking for something that is similar to mephadrone which i used to love taking. i moved to australia 2and a half years ago from england and drugs out here suck and there doesnt seem to be anything worthwhile here to use. All they seem to take is ice which isnt for me at all. They have cocaine but its been cut a lot and at $350 a gram is just a ridiculous amount to pay. You all seem very experienced with this kind of thing, which i am not, i just wanna get peoples opinions as to what the current best and available mephadrone alternative is.


----------



## BigG

There isn't one mate.


----------



## Eveleivibe

Unfortunately (or maybe fortunately) I've not tried mephadrone so I cannot tell you what is like it.  3-FPM is good but, as I said I cannot tell you if it's similar to methadrone or not. Also it would be difficult to tell you as I doubt that you'll be able to receive it in Australia, if RCs are illegal / not allowed because I'd imagine it would be taken at customs.  I don't know if the sniffer dogs can smell RCs either.  
Also they are being banned in the UK on the 5ft April (yes I know it's been held back but I'm trying to deny this n act like it's the 5ft) so, even if there was a drug remotely similar, it would be pointless in saying so as you won't be able to get it.
Just thinking on it I think someone mentioned one of the 4 ones being similar I can't remember the name sorry it's absolutely huge!

Evey


----------



## JohnnyVodka

Only mephedrone is similar to mephedrone.  Nothing else touches it.


----------



## mister

JohnnyVodka said:


> Only mephedrone is similar to mephedrone.  Nothing else touches it.



Nail on head


----------



## chndlr_sam

Dammit! So my lucks out! I havnt touched the stuff for over 2 years and on the odd occasion (which is becoming more frequent) i get the biggest urge to have a mad session on it like old times.


----------



## chndlr_sam

Anyone advise on 5-Methyl-Ethylone?


----------



## Kablamoh

Old man now in his late 30's and used to some serious stuff. G of mexedrone under the tongue and a shot of whiskey does work in a very nice, nice way. Feels close to chewey mouth with a sunday meph feeling. Not the best explanation I know


----------



## benson7

Kablamoh said:


> Old man now in his late 30's and used to some serious stuff. G of mexedrone under the tongue and a shot of whiskey does work in a very nice, nice way. Feels close to chewey mouth with a sunday meph feeling. Not the best explanation I know



...or buy proper drugs


----------



## mister

Kablamoh said:


> Old man now in his late 30's and used to some serious stuff. G of mexedrone under the tongue and a shot of whiskey does work in a very nice, nice way. Feels close to chewey mouth with a sunday meph feeling. Not the best explanation I know



a whole gram? sounds like shoveling snow up the driveway


----------



## consumer

Sounds like a vendor trying to convince people it actually does something


----------



## smackydowners

JohnnyVodka said:


> Only mephedrone is similar to mephedrone.  Nothing else touches it.



yep. for the purposes of partying, meph was the best drug ever in my opinion. shame it'd be easier to get a gram of unicorn shit in for a sesh nowadays than a g of decent meph. glad i got to have my fun with it.


----------



## BigG

consumer said:


> Sounds like a vendor trying to convince people it actually does something



My thoughts EXACTLY!!!

A quick look at the profile....just registered and made one post just to say that a drug everyone knows to be wank is actually "meph-like"??

Doesn't sound like a desperate vendor trying to shift the tonnes of mexedrone he has left in stock before the ban finally hits at all!! Lol!!


----------



## consumer

englandgz74 said:


> My thoughts EXACTLY!!!
> 
> A quick look at the profile....just registered and made one post just to say that a drug everyone knows to be wank is actually "meph-like"??
> 
> Doesn't sound like a desperate vendor trying to shift the tonnes of mexedrone he has left in stock before the ban finally hits at all!! Lol!!


I wonder if he needs a telly?


----------



## BigG

consumer said:


> I wonder if he needs a telly?



Maybe you can come to a deal.....so many grammes of this mexedrone shit per inch of screen size. For example a 42 inch flat screen will get you 42g of "meph-like" (haha!!) mexedrone?

No black and whites though......no good at all for watching snooker on (save those for FUBAR)


----------



## consumer

englandgz74 said:


> Maybe you can come to a deal.....so many grammes of this mexedrone shit per inch of screen size. For example a 42 inch flat screen will get you 42g of "meph-like" (haha!!) mexedrone?
> 
> No black and whites though......no good at all for watching snooker on (save those for FUBAR)


Sounds like a plan..i wonder how big FUBAR's telly is? Maybe i could pop over and borrow that.


----------



## JohnnyVodka

Kablamoh said:


> Old man now in his late 30's and used to some serious stuff. G of mexedrone under the tongue and a shot of whiskey does work in a very nice, nice way. Feels close to chewey mouth with a sunday meph feeling. Not the best explanation I know



lmao  Good luck to anyone who can hold a gram of foul tasting chemical under their tongue.  But I suspect this is more a case of "Cool story, bro."


----------



## louismac540

Mexedrone is like 4mmc's kid brother in my eyes, to me it has a foul taste and burns the nostril quite profusely I suppose until the blanket ban is in force (in the UK where I'm from) the quality will stay high but like mephedrone I suspect it will become increasingly difficult to find quality products after a while


----------



## BigG

louismac540 said:


> Mexedrone is like 4mmc's kid brother in my eyes, to me it has a foul taste and burns the nostril quite profusely I suppose until the blanket ban is in force (in the UK where I'm from) the quality will stay high but like mephedrone I suspect it will become increasingly difficult to find quality products after a while



Jesus what is it with all these desperate vendors joining BL just to make one post telling us a drug everyone knows is worthless is "mephedrones kid brother" or "Sunday meph feeling" or whatever....

Do you honestly think the people on this board are that stupid?

Fuck off and take your worthless mexedrone with you....


----------



## consumer

louismac540 said:


> Mexedrone is like 4mmc's kid brother in my eyes, to me it has a foul taste and burns the nostril quite profusely I suppose until the blanket ban is in force (in the UK where I'm from) the quality will stay high but like mephedrone I suspect it will become increasingly difficult to find quality products after a while


Are you interested in a slightly cum stained CRT telly ? Swap you for half a kilo of mexedrone.


----------



## Sprout

The TV would be an easier sell...

Have you tried pretending it's a 56" LCD with a free amnesiac hooker?


----------



## consumer

Sprout said:


> The TV would be an easier sell...
> 
> Have you tried pretending it's a 56" LCD with a free amnesiac hooker?


What you think i should throw FUBAR and his fishnets in as part of the deal?


----------



## mydrugbuddy

louismac540 said:


> Mexedrone is like 4mmc's kid brother in my eyes, to me it has a foul taste and burns the nostril quite profusely I suppose until the blanket ban is in force (in the UK where I'm from) the quality will stay high but like mephedrone I suspect it will become increasingly difficult to find quality products after a while



"The quality will stay high."  Funniest thing ive read all day. 

In fact i think I'll get some Mexedrone in for when i cannot sleep, seeing how piss poor it is a stimulant, i don't reacall hardly any effect on music appreciation or general horniness either. I forsee this one being sold at £2 a gram, and still failing to shift.

Mephedrone is a very unique branch imo. it does not have any compounds that come annywhere close to replicating pre-ban effects.

Maybe MDPV is Mephs big bad Uncle (though they are very different) and MDPVs little brother is Pentedrone, Imo that's the nearest relative we have to pre ban meph, its definitely related, but only in a 3rd cousin type of way,

All the 4-MECS AND 3MMCs etc have been the runts of the litter, i cannot understand why anyone would repeatedy re-order those joyless compounds.


----------



## mydrugbuddy

consumer said:


> Are you interested in a slightly cum stained CRT telly ? Swap you for half a kilo of mexedrone.



I'll swap anyone a non cum stained 40" LCD TV for half a kilo of pre-ban Mephedrone. :D


----------



## consumer

mydrugbuddy said:


> I'll swap anyone a non cum stained 40" LCD TV for half a kilo of pre-ban Mephedrone. :D


I only deal in quality vintage semen stained tellys. Its a niche market i pretty much have all to myself. 

I never tried mephedrone. Sounds like i missed out. But judging by the reports of the new members this mexedrone gear is just as good. I am thinking of buying a big and cornering the market. Mexedrone and Cum stained CRT tellys...i cant lose.


----------



## mydrugbuddy

If you had the balls or 'brass neck' and wouldnt mind a term in prison, im sure that Mexedrone would sell very well in clubs, shady corners etc. 

Quit unfathomable how the cathinone that was least similar to pre-ban Meph actually smells extremely similar to proper pre ban. If they can re-create the aroma down to a tee, why cannot they re-create the whole shebang. 

They are obviously on the right  track, not too far off, why don't they put all their efforts into finally creating a proper pre pan Meph alt, and then really leave the legal high market on a high. It will create all manner or problems for the Home Office & LEA.


----------



## consumer

My goal is to ship mexedrone around the world in cum stained CRT vintage tellys and eventually take over the world market for mexedrone. It is obviously going to be the next big drug to sweep the world and my cover of being a purveyor of quality semen stained vintage tellys will enable me to do this without raising suspicion. Consumer - Mr Mexedrone.


----------



## MagicCulture

I have mex and it has absolutely no smell whatsoever. maybe a faint chemical smell. 
2g crystal. 
Taste is bitter. Such as a bitter pill to swallow.


----------



## MagicCulture

It is definitely active, and works. I have not had plant food since 2011 and fuck maynard's tool im spun


----------



## consumer

Sorry mate but i have flooded the market with 10p a kilo finest turkmenistanian mexedrone.  Plus it came with a free cum stained vintage telly. Try promoting some other compound you need to offload. The mexedrone ship has sailed.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff

How about cum stained mexy? You know, just to improve it a bit?


----------



## MagicCulture

oh the vintage telly sounds fun


----------



## noobcakes

Inhaling the fumes from the plastic on the old CRT telly are more likely to get you high than IVing a load of Mexedrone so it's a fair swap, imho.


----------



## Sprout

noobcakes said:


> Inhaling the fumes from the plastic on the old CRT telly are more likely to get you high than IVing a load of Mexedrone so it's a fair swap, imho.



Less likely to ruin your heart either.


----------



## magnum18

Did order 1g crystal and that time i had no tolerance.
i started low than bigger dosage in capsule.
Did not get any effects from it.
Vendor is trusted.
Threw leftovers in toilet as dosage was big enough to get high.
OF course i did *Mexedrone Marquis test* colourless.


----------



## Blu-Shad0w

Mexedrone is absolutely useless ... In our humble experience... same results... nothing


----------



## JeliFisher

ordered 2 times mexadrone. 1s time ordered 1gram of mexadrone, and now 1gram of mexadrone crystal.

Have to say that SWIM is(was) a regular 4-mmc consumer.

Mexadrone Report (Insufflation) - SWIM didn't feel anything! Swim tried 0.1 + 0.1 + 0.3 grams in 45 minutes, and nothing! The smell is there, but nothing more.
Mexadrone Crystal Report (Insufflation) - SWIM tried +/- 0.4 grams in 35 minutes. Clearly is better than mexadrone powder. Visual bright change, more focus, sweat hands and energy but no euphoria (maybe a little......). 

Overall: Not worth it. If SWIM loves 4-mmc, than SWIMs recommends 3-MMC/4-EMC. This Mexadrone Stuff Isnt even close to 4-MMC. 
If 4-MMC is 100%, than Mexadrone is something like 9%.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

gorestep said:


> I'm getting 2 grams of mexedrone on Thursday guys.
> 
> I will post a full trip report on here for you all. Along with pictures of it



If it's not inseminated, it's not worth a wank...


----------



## consumer

A gram of Mexedrone?  Here in EADD we only use the finest Turkmenistan mexedrone inseminated by goats and its sold by the kilo for around 4p. You have been ripped off.


----------



## Don Luigi

consumer said:


> its sold by the kilo for around 4p




Pff, I think you're getting ripped off, mate. I get it for 1.904761904761905 pence/lb %)


----------



## ordinary mind

Don Luigi said:


> Pff, I think you're getting ripped off, mate. I get it for 1.904761904761905 pence/lb %)



Send a sample to Wedinos, I think you'll find what you're buying is actually inseminated tiletamine.


----------



## Don Luigi

Heh, I was going to say that you'll find I'm paying the exact same price..until I checked again and I actually typed the wrong number into the calculator.

I'm actually paying 1.814371637742559 pence/lb


----------



## ordinary mind

I see what you did there.

Still, mexedrone doesn't exist in Turkmenistan anymore it's all just inseminated tiletamine FACT.


----------



## consumer

ordinary mind said:


> I see what you did there.
> 
> Still, mexedrone doesn't exist in Turkmenistan anymore it's all just inseminated tiletamine FACT.


You mean this 16 tonnes of the Finest Turkmenistan Inseminated Mexedrone i stole from FUBAR is in fact the Finest Turkmenistan Inseminated Tiletamine?Who the fuck can i sell that shit too? Oh Thespice will be keen. He loves the stuff I hear.


----------



## Doxy

Wanna buy some pegs....?


----------



## Sadie

Chill doxy Man, chill.


----------



## Doxy

mexe has had bad reports, there will be better things out there. Should sell it in pharmacies and be done with street dealers.IMO thats the only way to put the geniii back in the bottle. \cutting should carry extra time... Thoughts, and a s for poisonings. In Victorian England, confectioners used to lace candies with arsenic. \same old, same old.


----------



## almostscottish

I figured I'd post my experience with Mexedrone here because, despite being old and no longer relevant, I have some I bought a few years back and this thread is still the closest thing to reliable information I could find on it. So for anyone who still has any of the stuff lying around or comes across it...

Firstly, hard facts and science:
1. The stuff (bought from a now defunct RC vendor a few years back) is labelled as *3-methoxy-2-(methylamino)-1-(p-tolyl)propan-1-one *and the chemical structure posted in post #110 appears to be accurate (in that it matches what's printed on this bag).
2. The stuff's most definitely *not inactive*, despite many claims to the contrary. Scientific studies have been done that show it has pharmacological activity consistent with subjective reports here and elsewhere [NCBI].
3. It _is_ a mephedrone derivative, with the addition of a methoxy group to position 3 in the propan-1-one sequence. 
4. Mexedrone has an N-methoxy positional isomer, _N_-methoxymephedrone, which far closer resembles mephedrone in terms of pharmacological activity, but the synthesis process yields actual mephedrone as a by-product impurity which causes legal problems. Speculation: It's possible earlier "samples" might have been this stuff, which is about 1/6th as potent as mephedrone and contains 6% actual mephedrone.
4. Mexedrone acts *only *as a serotonin releasing agent, and does not cause dopamine or norepinephrine release, unlike mephedrone which releases dopamine, norepinephrine _and_ serotonin. However even this serotonergic effect requires 15x higher concentrations than mephedrone.
5. Mephedrone and mexedrone both act as dopamine, norepinephrine, and serotonin reuptake inhibitors, however mexedrone is between 7x and 18x weaker in this regard.

The tl;dr of mexedrone's pharmacology is that like mephedrone it works as a dopamine, norepinephrine and serotonin reuptake inhibitor, but unlike mephedrone, it only releases serotonin and not norepinephrine or dopamine. *It's also it's around 15x weaker in every respect.* This would seem consistent with the numerous reports from users in this thread and elsewhere who have taken the stuff and experienced _some_ effect, as well as the high doses required.

Now for my personal experience with the stuff:
I'm not an avid sniffer of drugs so I took the stuff orally, 100mg, 50mg, and 250mg some time apart. The stuff I have is a slightly off-white/pale yellow crystalline powder. 

I experienced a definite calm euphoria, starting about 15 minutes after ingestion and peaking between 20-25 minutes. The strength of the effect didn't seem particularly dose dependent, but rather the duration did seem to be. At 100mg, the effects mostly wore off around 30 minutes after ingestion (5-10 minutes after peaking), at 250mg they lasted until about 45-50 minutes (20-25 minutes after peaking).

As others have described, there's no real "stimulant" effect, and while I've no experience of mephedrone or other stimulants, it's definitely not as stimulating or energizing as the likes of even a low dose of LSD or ketamine. Rather, it just makes you happy and calm. I didn't notice any real side effects or after effects - some mild tachycardia (40bpm over resting) - so this stuff would actually be quite nice if it lasted longer and at lower doses. 

All the above is pretty consistent with mexedrone's scientifically studied pharmacology - it's pretty much just a weak, short-lived serotonergic euphoriant that you have to take a ton of to get any effect. That's also consistent with the few people who took 1.0-1.5g of the stuff before it "worked", as well as the numerous people who noticed few to no effects - it's so weak and short lived I'm not surprised tons of people said it was a dud. It's fifteen times weaker than mephedrone and has no stimulant effects (biochemical or subjective) and at "normal" doses of a few hundred milligrams only lasts a few minutes - and that's in someone with no previous use of stims or tolerance.

Disclaimer: I'm only taking the stuff to try it out because I couldn't find any consistent info on it and just happened to have it lying around. I'm glad I don't remember how much I paid for the stuff... However, weak and short-lived as it may be, it definitely has _some_ effect and isn't totally inactive as some claim. Double disclaimer: pharmacological data taken from experiments on rat brains and may differ from humans, but seem pretty consistent with most actual user reports.


----------



## Limpet_Chicken

Personally just the combination of 'amphetamine-derivative' 'ring-monosubsitution' and 'para position' is quite enough to make me decide that it A-isn't being bought by me, B-isn't being taken if offered gratis, and C-sure as shit won't be dirtying any test tube of mine. Not unless its one headed straight away for  a dip in chromic  acid.


----------



## hennyv

So what is the main reason no mephedrone is getting through the odd channel . Surely if all other drugs are still being synthed why not  mephedrone ?


----------



## benson7

God this is one thread that did not need to be dragged back up. In summary Mexedrone is utterly shit and no one makes mephedrone like the Chinese did.


----------



## JohnnyVodka

I think a lot of current mephedrone is pretty good, not that I've had any since April.









						Where did all the real mephedrone go?
					

The original legal high mephedrone is reported to be different to the mephedrone that came after the ban, in both positive and negative effects.




					www.talkingdrugs.org


----------

